# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/13/14



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

To watch or not to watch, that is the question we must answer today..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay, more useless celeb guests. Will try to catch the Ambrose segments but not really looking forward to much else.


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)

Watch, complain, watch again.
Then, now, forever. :dance


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Hyped to see what they do with The Wyatt Family. Nothing else interests me.


----------



## dumtara (Apr 8, 2014)

Cena - Ambrose buildup :ex:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

watching because I like monday night raw, and because in spot of the reality stars it looks like we will have more Cena/Ambrose segments ... oh and that little thing, just a little thing of the FUCKING WYATTS BEING BACK!! lol.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Two garbage guest "stars"? Yeah, Raw is going to be atrocious again.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Nothing intrests me except Ambrose/cena and mizdow.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuck me it looks like shit lol.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Again I'm just gonna be watching Ambrose segments and then browsing the rest. Bit unfortunate that I'm gonna have to suffer Cena through those same segments, but I'll just deal with it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

NeNe Leakes on Raw?

:bearer

Please can Randy Orton sass this bitch?


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

For a breif second, I mistook NeNe (is that how you spell it?) Leakes for Lana. :lol I guess it was the hair.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

What is NeNe Leakes? And this is a serious question because even after 2 minutes of objective observation, for the life of me I do not know.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

cmpunkisgod. said:


> What is NeNe Leakes? And this is a serious question because even after 2 minutes of objective observation, for the life of me I do not know.


An annoying bitch from that awful real housewives show, pity they werent in New Jersey they coulda got Theresa and Joe on


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose :mark:
Wyatt Family vignettes :mark:
Rusev :mark:

sadly, that's about it.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

nene leakes... -.-


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Continuum said:


> nene leakes... -.-


When I saw the thread, I thought it was talking about Nene the basketball player taking a leak or something. :lol

Come to think of it, Nene showing up on Raw and pissing on something sounds way more interesting than whatever this housewife bitch has to say.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Chrome said:


> When I saw the thread, I thought it was talking about Nene the basketball player taking a leak or something. :lol
> 
> Come to think of it, *Nene showing up on Raw and pissing on something sounds way more interesting* than whatever this housewife bitch has to say.


 :vince$


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

So... Raw looks fun this week. :tommy I suppose I'll be watching the first hour to see which variation of the tag team main event we get this week and then tuning out once Ambrose has done his thing.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Have a feeling this consistently crappy RAW routine will continue.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

This week can a girl hope we get to see Orton covered in mayo for the perv in me?

:homer3


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

As usual, only watching because of Dean Ambrose and the Wyatts. 


Maybe the Bunny, if it turns out to be Zack Ryder and he finally gets his revenge on Kane.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

It´s back to 2009 isn´t it?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks pretty crappy to me, I'll watch whatever Ambrose does and skip the rest.

What's Atlanta like as a crowd?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> This week can a girl hope we get to see Orton covered in mayo for the perv in me?


:cena6


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> Looks pretty crappy to me, I'll watch whatever Ambrose does and skip the rest.
> 
> *What's Atlanta like as a crowd?*


If I remember correctly they're extremely hit and miss, leaning towards the miss side.. :waffle


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Is Nene Leakes related to Wiki leakes?


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Is that nene thing actually a woman?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Watching for Ambrose, Wyatts, Mizdow, and of course my poor boy Swagger who's stuck in midcard purgatory. Please let him pull out a win or do something of interest, seeing as though this company has decidedly treat him like trash (again, seriously sitting out TWO PPVs in a row when he was in one of the most hot matches at SS?).


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)

RAW is AMBROSE, here we go...


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Ambrose. Thats pretty much it for me.

Chrisley would be interesting if they would let him say whatever but that wont happen. It will be more of the usual "I'm a big fan of the WWE, shaking hands, kissing babies, etc."... Chrisley being totally out of his character.. because I could totally see him thinking that "a bunch of guys wrestling in their underwear is stupid". NeNe... no one cares. Whats her fame anyway? A fake reality show of women who don't like each other?

I may watch though because I have no interest in MNF this week.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Vince in an agressive demonic voice: "You people are to cheer for NeNe Leakes and Chrissley! They are the fan favorites here!" John Cena is the face of the company!" Sadly, I ain't watching.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Old man Hogan, Nene Leakes (who?) and Chrisley (who?) + the usual shit that RAW puts on? Another week of not watching the show.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Spoiler: Insider with news about RAW/HiaC



The Bella vs. Bella Twin match at Hell in a Cell will NOT be inside the Hell in a Cell. This match was changed because it was reported on various news sites. Instead they will face each other and the loser of the match has to be the other's assistant.

Dean Ambrose vs. John Cena will be moved to next week's Raw. That will be announced on tonight's episode of Raw. So that match will not be taking place at Hell in a Cell.

The winner of Ambrose vs. Cena next week on Raw will face Rollins while Randy Orton will make a challenge to the loser of Ambrose vs. Cena. Both of those matches Winner vs. Rollins ; Loser vs. Orton will be inside the Hell in a Cell.

John Cena vs. Dean Ambrose Contract On A Pole match was never suppose to happen. That was just thrown in the mix to throw people a swerve.



from metsfan who usually is right, DON'T READ IF YOU DON'T WANT SPOILERS


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 "celebrity" guests, I am sure at least 2 Total Diva segments, well at least we have Ambrose and Mizdow, and also both a MNF game an ALCS game to flip to during he shit tonight.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see Chrisley sass whomever they put him with.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Chrisley will probably get the better of one of the following:

Heath Slater
Mizdow
Miz
Titus O'Neal
Bo Dallas

Then afterwards, he'll probably parade around the ring with the exotic express. :sigh:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Raw section should be fun thanks to nene


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Please crowd, all I ask you give Sandow a reaction similar to what he got on Raw and Smackdown last week. Keep the streak going, don't fuck it up. 

Anyway, looking forward to the norm. Sandow, Ambrose, Rollins, etc.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Looks pretty crappy to me, I'll watch whatever Ambrose does and skip the rest.
> 
> What's Atlanta like as a crowd?


Atlants crowd is nothing great, just decent.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spiros Vondas said:


> Chrisley will probably get the better of one of the following:
> 
> Heath Slater
> Mizdow
> ...


All while :cole shouts "What a Great Raw Moment!"

:trips7


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: Insider with news about RAW/HiaC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...they were just trolling us?


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like another shitty RAW.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Axel better have a match or I'm not watching.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Please someone destroy Chrisley. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Please crowd, all I ask you give Sandow a reaction similar to what he got on Raw and Smackdown last week. Keep the streak going, don't fuck it up.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to the norm. Sandow, Ambrose, Rollins, etc.


The crowd reactions for him were really great, his new gimmick is proving to be good for him.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I will stream this RAW illegaly! That will show them :Lenny

Once again everybody must be wondering ,will we see Speed Force in action tonight?!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Lord Humongous said:


> Please someone destroy Chrisley.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












or this while he's talking










If only........


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Ambrose and the return of The Wyatt Family.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like a terrible raw





























































Still tuning in for the fuckery though :cole


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I really hope the return of the guest hosts isn't a permanent thing.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Looks like another shitty Raw. I'll just watch for the divas, Ambrose, Cena, the mid carders and that is it. I am skipping the useless and pointless segments.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bo Wyatt said:


> It´s back to 2009 isn´t it?


Yeah, it does seems to be the case.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> I really hope the return of the guest hosts isn't a permanent thing.


Instead of going back to what worked, they are going back to what didn't. Only WWE.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Cena and ambrose feud tonight??? Cool with me


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Randy Orton is trending in the UK because of those hilarious "RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!" videos :lol. I wonder if they'll mention that shit on RAW, it seems to have blown up these last few days.

At first I thought he'd died or something.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

FROM OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Brock said:


> Instead of going back to what worked, they are going back to what didn't. Only WWE.


I totally agree.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Randy Orton is trending in the UK because of those hilarious "RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!" videos :lol. I wonder if they'll mention that shit on RAW, it seems to have blown up these last few days.
> 
> At first I thought he'd died or something.


Those RKO vids are far more creative and funny than how WWE is using Randy on real tv


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Brock said:


> Instead of going back to what worked, they are going back to what didn't. Only WWE.


Hard to disagree.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can we have Hugh Jackman guest host every week he's one of few celebs that should be on WWE tv more


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Canadiens game tonight along with Raw. Great TV night for a canadian Thanksgiving!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Randy Orton is trending in the UK because of those hilarious "RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!" videos :lol. I wonder if they'll mention that shit on RAW, it seems to have blown up these last few days.
> 
> At first I thought he'd died or something.


Yeah I'm not even a big Orton fan but i was concerned when i seen he was trending, thought it was either he had died or he had failed his wellness test again!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Tonight...RAW IS CHRISLEY!!!


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Randy Orton is trending in the UK because of those hilarious "RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!" videos :lol. I wonder if they'll mention that shit on RAW, it seems to have blown up these last few days.
> 
> At first I thought he'd died or something.


How brilliant would it be if he just started randomly RKOing backstage staff or jobber superstars out of nowhere


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> How brilliant would it be if he just started randomly RKOing backstage staff or jobber superstars out of nowhere


WHO BETTER THAN KANYON?


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

On WWE This Week they said Rusev/Big Show will be the main event. WTF


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Austin_GOAT said:


> On WWE This Week they said Rusev/Big Show will be the main event. WTF


uttahere


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


If thats from the WWE Network, it looks like you aren't getting the highest bit rate (quality) feed.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I still have this really awesome Walking Dead buzz going from last night, now that's how you do a 'Season Premiere' WWE. I believe it's time to start desensitizing your product again and no I didn't even say TV-14. It's just been to fucking nice for to fucking long. Just so tired of nice, and I'm a really nice guy.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> How brilliant would it be if he just started randomly RKOing backstage staff or jobber superstars out of nowhere


:lmao

Sweet lord can this actually happen on Raw i'd die i swear to god:faint:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Mizdow
GOAT


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Austin_GOAT said:


> On WWE This Week they said Rusev/Big Show will be the main event. WTF


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

Mizdow epic


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> uttahere


In fairness though it'd be a bit more interesting than Cena/Orton variant #746289


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> In fairness though it'd be a bit more interesting than Cena/Orton variant #746289


:Lenny


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Austin_GOAT said:


> If thats from the WWE Network, it looks like you aren't getting the highest bit rate (quality) feed.


What the fucking fuck??????????????????????


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Haven't watched for a couple of weeks, god knows why i'm watching tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Here we go! The weekly viewing rendition of self-punishment :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuckery tiiiiiime.....


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rusev vs Big show?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RAW is a go


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The fuck is up with the narrator voice? :maury


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Let's get this trainwreck on the road.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA shitty voiceovers are back


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

It's Bo time!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why the fuck do we endure ourselves to this brutal 3 hour punishment every week??



Oh yeah, that's right - :ambrose2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this TNA or RAW?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

A no holds barred contract on a pole match? Hahahahahaha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ambrose the star starting off Raw


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

More cheers than cena.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Man this feud is fucking retarded


Dat pop


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Ambrose for the start.. That's nice.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ambrose is going to get :berried isn't he?


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

he does have the fringe of a lunatic


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. Smiley-Bastard face just has to be the face in this feud fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dean Ambrose Power Ranger Turbo!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Starting Raw off with Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat throwback shirt though :ambrose


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Contract on a pole LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good opening segment plz. Hopefully Ambrose is good like always.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

TITTY MASTER!
TITTY MASTER!
TITTY MASTER!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No Holds Barred Contract on a Pole Match. 

I'm sorry, but that sounds like a porno parody of Wrestling. 


But forget that shit....MOTHERFUCKING AMBROSE IS IN DA FUCKING HOUSE!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That T-shirt :mark:

I gotta get me one of those!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Dean wearing a shirt that says he's unstable? Okay...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Contract on a pole? WHAT THE FUCK!?


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Ambrose is going to get :berried isn't he?


dean is about to feel the force of overcoming the odds.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ambrose's mannerisms are fucking annoying sometimes


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Contract on a pole...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Back to back to back Raw openings with Dean.

B-b-b-b-b-but he's gonna get buried lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> That T-shirt :mark:
> 
> I gotta get me one of those!


:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Even fat kids love Ambrose


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Did somebody say Contract On A Pole match? :russo


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I can't stand this try hard. AT ALL.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Contract on a pole match where you'll probably only win via pinfall or submission....:ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pole matches are never good and add to that immobile John Cena.........yeah.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

No love for Cena. :lel


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Dean looking good in that shirt.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck Cena! Kick his ass Dean!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

On a fucking pole match!


Well that's just....great.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Contract on a pole :russo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TripleG said:


> No Holds Barred Contract on a Pole Match.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that sounds like a porno parody of Wrestling.





Natsuke said:


> Contract on a pole LOL





Batz said:


> Contract on a pole? WHAT THE FUCK!?


:russo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"...on a pole" :russo


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

inb4 Triple H comes out..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone didn't take his downers.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

World's Best said:


> I can't stand this try hard. AT ALL.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is it because he doesn't need to break kayfabe to get over?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Pole match?


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

NEVER GIVE UP MY FRIENDS, NEVER!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Fuck Cena!


Woah woah back up now lets not give Dean any ideas.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dean sounds legit pissed


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I kind of hear Shawn Michaels in his voice...dk if its just me


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dean Ambrose talks and looks like he's been drinking at Applebee's since 1pm.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

holy shit. that's Sheamus levels of pop for Cena. It's happening!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well here comes John.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Annoying terrible Cena promo #99999999999999999999999999999999902


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

As I said before, Ambrose's delivery is shoddy sometimes.

This is one of those times.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn what happened
Ambrose is trying way to hard right now


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

"Speak of the devil"

Nice, Cole LOL


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That promo was terrible ngl


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That grown man cheering for Cena! :lmao


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Ohhhhh it's worst than HHH.....


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Captain Buzzkill here to ruin the night. Yawn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena's confused non matching ass.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Forever angry at Cena for trying to make 8 different colors in one outfit look good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did he say...basketball?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Speak of the devil, here comes the devil :cena3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh geez.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Is it because he doesn't need to break kayfabe to get over?



Who said he needed to? He's just an annoying douche. 

Not as much as this guy though. :cena3

Here we go...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:cena2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

At least change your damn theme song, Cena. 10 years of "My time is now" is too much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time for the show to go downhill..


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The boos for Cena. :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

If Cena was a decent guy he would just concede to the fact that Ambrose has a much bigger beef with Rollins and let him settle his business with him first.

But he can't. Because Cena is a fucking asshole.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love how Dean looks likes he's just not in the mood for John's crap.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Dean Ambrose talks and looks like he's been drinking at Applebee's since 1pm.


It's his dad. I'm not convinced otherwise.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*The John cena guide to get pops: *

Rule 1: mention name of City.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

cena sucks ass


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please strike Cena down, if not him, strike me down so i don't have to deal with him.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Cena is pandering to the crowd and trying to talk to Ambrose to calm him down.
How sweet of him.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

oh god

Cena does a couple of rap songs and back with speaking with a TH in every word


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

lol why the fuck does cena sound like he is in an infomercial every time he talks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dean tends to try too hard sometimes, I can see why some get annoyed by his forced mannerisms. His random shouting is pretty bad too, something Rollins got criticized for :shrug


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Black Cena is back


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know what match I and the WWE universe wants to see John? 

I want Ambrose to face Rollins in the Cell. 

So if you're all about giving us what we want...could you like lay down and let Dean win this shit and act like you have nothing to do with this.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:buried :cena2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

djkhaled said:


> lol why the fuck does cena sound like he is in an infomercial every time he talks.


Because he is a walking, talking ad.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh please, Cena. Take your own advice and fuck off


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is why I can't stand this bastard bitch.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena means biggest burial***


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't think Cena is in the position to be telling people to shut up lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Big Brother :lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Well damn Dean.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Forum turning on Ambrose after 1 night


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

He was born ready. He's Dean fucking Ambrose.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Veteran Advice? Ambrose has been wrestling almost as long as Cena... :lol


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

:stfu cena


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He is owning Cena so easily.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck you Cena!


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

This is getting intresting


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Why does Cena have to smile every time someone talks smack to him?

Isn't that considered no selling?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ugh, i hate that fucking no-selling smirk.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Come HHH save these 2 for embarrassing themselves even further.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena you are in the kiddie pool and Ambrose is in the deep end.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This isn't a burial by Cena it's pure truth. It is Ambrose's biggest match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose's promos are like a combo of Jake, Piper and Raven


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: GOAT :trips2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Would be nice if John Boy would stop smirking so Goddamn much whenever a rival of his tells him straight up.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Am I the only one who wishes cena would be injured so badly it ends his leaching career


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The King of Kings :HHH2


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

god I hate cena
like common man
pls just leave


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Cena wins at HIAC fpalm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Cena is so nice. Thank goodness a man like him was here to advise Ambrose. It's best Ambrose prepare. Since Cena doesn't want Ambrose to lose against himself.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena is such an unlikeable captain save a ho meddling Brandon Walsh bitch. I can't.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dean is being legit put over like a badass underdog


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Steph looking good tonight.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Ambrose and Cena vs Orton and Kane #900043243?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King of kings!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Cena and Ambrose are arguing and HHH comes out?? WHAT A SURPRISE!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Another tag main event. Fuck's sake.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ugh 9.99 promo plugging


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Steph seems so out of place here


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

A tag team match LOLOL

Gee who could be their opponents?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And this went south quick


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Tag team main event.

Again.

And again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Can't wait to hear Russo's podcast after this "on a pole" bombshell :mark:


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

God this is fucking SOOOOOO predictable!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck you Triple H. We're expected to pay full price for Hell In A Cell on Sky Box Office because you delayed the fucking network here with no notice. :cuss:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I wonder what the 'standard' bet is.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Da hell is this?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That's a very random match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H and Steph stealing Teddy's gimmick.

Poor Teddy.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A triple tag what now?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose and Cena vs mid carders lol. Bring up Zayn and Neville already.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Well it's a different tag match, at least.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I really don't a shit if there is a rift between Ambrose and Cena. I'd rather just not have Cena involved in this....at all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well this is random.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmao that's garbage.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh it's not the ME. THANK FUCKING GOD.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

what a sorry ass match


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The crowd is cheering because the main event doesn't involve Kane and Randy Orton for the 853rd time.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

was expecting randy and kane, semi-happy to be wrong but i really dont fucking know


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yup let's have the tag champs lose for no reason


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I feel like i have seen all this before


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So HHH and Steph are betting on matches? lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Against the Usos and Dust.

The fuck is this.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:larry


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WAIT IT'S RIGHT NOW?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

That's a fresh match up at least...


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Here's my boy


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Better than Kane and Orton again :draper2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, at least the tag titles aren't on the line.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Usoooooooooooo gay as shit


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena and Ambrose in a match that DOESN'T involve Kane and Orton :sodone


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"We're going to book you into a match with no reason to care about winning!"


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

triple threat tag opener :mark:


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Goldust's paint is badass


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

The buried tag division is getting closer to the earth's core...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Are they piping? I hear piped noise...


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Its right now that was unexpected


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

A tag team match not against Orton and Kane? No fucking way.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Usos theme >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank fuck this shit isn't the main event


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The most random match ever.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Triple threat tag team! On snap!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Forum turning on Ambrose after 1 night


Typical on here, any mistake or poor promo and the overreaction happens, Ambrose was trying too hard there but meh no wrestler is great all the time.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Tag Team division Burial is a GO.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose is killing it on the mic.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

This isn't really a handicap match at all


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

What a nonsensical, idiotic, needless match.

Punk was right about everything he ever said about that out of touch idiot Vince.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> "We're going to book you into a match with no reason to care about winning!"


"And bury the tag titles at the same time!"

:trips


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus christ they need to speed up the prospects like Sammy Z, Steen and Kenta with a quickness. This is getting very stale, very quickly.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Cena gonna stack the tag champs and the Usos ontop of each other for an AA :cena2


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bit better.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I rather have this than Cena/Ambrose vs Kane/Orton.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Let's get some credibility for Stardust.

Also it would be awesome if after the match, Hunter came out and brought up two more opponents for Cena and Ambrose again and again until Heath Slater was tapping Cena out. Let's see some fun abuse of power, at least.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I wanted to hit Cena there, holy shit. Argh.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

standard bet? :steph anal sex :trips5


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Atleast it's not against Orton and Kane


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

Batz said:


> Are they piping? I hear piped noise...


i swear i've been hearing piped noise for a while now. but im not sure.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Hopefully Cena will at least be off my screen for the rest of the night

Unless some other lady with cancer needs the spotlight stolen from her


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Typical on here, any mistake or poor promo and the overreaction happens, Ambrose was trying too hard there but meh no wrestler is great all the time.


Who cares in the end? 

Ambrose is basically the only thing worth watching on RAW.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Ambrose is killing it on the mic.


I love Ambrose, but he's way too inconsistent sometimes with his promos. This one is one of those promos where the crowd doesn't know when to cheer or not.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Thank fuck this shit isn't the main event


Because Big Show vs Rusev is so much better? :woolcock


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Usos theme >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


It's surprisingly good. I like that they didn't do the Samoan ritual, they should save that for PPVs tbh. Kinda like how they did Jericho's countdown at SummerSlam, just makes it all more special.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

By handicap match, i think they mean the way Cena runs makes him look handicapped.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Is it just me or does Cena bring down the quality of every program he's in just by virtue of his presence alone.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> The most random match ever.


Yups.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

This will end in a DQ when Kane, Orton and Rollins interfere and lay out Cena and Ambrose.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Let's get some credibility for Stardust.
> 
> Also it would be awesome if after the match, Hunter came out and brought up two more opponents for Cena and Ambrose again and again until Heath Slater was tapping Cena out. Let's see some fun abuse of power, at least.


they aren't that creative.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Cena and Ambrose are thrown into this match just so it#ll be "fresh" when Usos go against goldstar boys, right?
Because there's no fucking sense to make it otherwise.

And there's no fucking sense into making it the fisrt match. Give the face of the WWE and one of the biggest stars the chance to be on an opening match. That's great work.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> What a nonsensical, idiotic, needless match.
> 
> Punk was right about everything he ever said about that out of touch idiot Vince.


What do you expect from "the idiotic daughter and the doofus son in law" unk3


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Cena about to fight his Samoan brothers.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Why the complaining about this?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The opening promo of Raw is literally the most skippable part of the show. They all feel so forced. Like they open the show just because it's the norm, not because they have a reason to. It literally doesn't matter who is in it because half way through a tag match is made. Every damn time. Also the 4 Raws in between PPVs are literally the same opening promos worded SLIGHTLY differently and never advance anything.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm rooting for Stardust in this


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

djkhaled said:


> i swear i've been hearing piped noise for a while now. but im not sure.


Depends on the arena. A few won't allow it due to decibel levels that can cause ear damage depending on the place. Some even won't allow it for any sporting events because the NFL, NBA, NHL have fined the arena for doing so during sporting events.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

As much as I love Ambrose, the crowd was fucking dead for his promo.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> I love Ambrose, but he's way too inconsistent sometimes with his promos. This one is one of those promos where the crowd doesn't know when to cheer or not.


It's because his cadence is so different from everything else we've ever seen. He doesn't do the usual pauses, stops and emphasis on words at certain times like everyone else does. Crowds don't know how/when to react to it. Maybe they never will.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

What a random match.

Come on dust brothers


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can the basketball season just start already


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I AM Glacier said:


> Ambrose and Cena vs Orton and Kane #900043243?





4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Another tag main event. Fuck's sake.





MANIC_ said:


> A tag team match LOLOL
> 
> Gee who could be their opponents?





NyQuil said:


> Tag team main event.
> 
> Again.
> 
> And again.





LongHessa said:


> God this is fucking SOOOOOO predictable!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:waffle


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Better than Kane and Orton again :draper2


They are saving Kane for DAT INTERFERENCE. :


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena teaming with samoan cenas :vince2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena has to be one of the least smooth mat workers ever.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cena is going to win this by pinning stardust.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So is someone going to be cute and tag in Cena or Ambrose so they have to face each other?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H milking "$9.99" for all it's worth


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

There is nothing worse than seeing Jort Cena standing on the apron in a tag match acting like he is all into it and standing there like he has to take a giant shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Uso thats banging Naomi should be unbeatable. That pussy should be giving him special powers that Cena can't even compete with.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I find it annoying that WWE caters to kids almost exclusively. Think of all the most talked about shows around these days: they all appeal to people who have actually gone through puberty.

Goddamn this pussy shit is boring.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't understand these triple threat tag teams. Only two teams have to be in the ring? That's quite stupid.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Just turned on RAW and Cena is against the Usos? This is the weirdest thing ever.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> As much as I love Ambrose, the crowd was fucking dead for his promo.



Wasn't one of his better promos tbh


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> So HHH and Steph are betting on matches? lol


what do they bet? winner picks the position?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

So this crowd is in Cena's pocket.

:side:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The crowd sucks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

You could take the opening segments of every Raw in between PPVs, scramble them up, watch them and it wouldn't matter what order they're in because they're literally all the same.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That $9.99 song/commercial is so WWF 1995. Perhaps even worse. You just get such douche chills watching that commercial and hearing that song.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

God-given strength....riiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Does the sound seem totally odd to anyone else?

The crowd noises seem off, the ring bumps sound muted and the announcers are sounding a little canny.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Who cares in the end?
> 
> Ambrose is basically the only thing worth watching on RAW.


Yeah I agree.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder if Vince Russo made their match at HIAC..


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

god given strength 

if god is copious amounts of steroids 

SURE


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

I thought the Uso's and Cena really got along?

Fuck logic this is WWE


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> The Uso thats banging Naomi should be unbeatable. That pussy should be giving him special powers that Cena can't even compete with.


in real life, absolutely. it's kayfabe so cena is supreme.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Darkness is here said:


> The crowd sucks.


It's Atlanta. They suck for every sports event. :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The arena lights are SUPER dark tonight and the crowd sounds like there are only a 1000 people there.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This let's go Cena and Cena sucks thing is getting boring. They need something else


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

i want a 
FUCK YOU CENA
CENA SUCKS

chant so bad


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Does the sound seem totally odd to anyone else?
> 
> The crowd noises seem off, the ring bumps sound muted and the announcers are sounding a little canny.


Crowd sounds a bit odd, wondering if they're piping in a little extra noise.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The match isn't really bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OddSquad said:


> I thought the Uso's and Cena really got along?
> 
> Fuck logic this is WWE


Good point.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I AM Glacier said:


> god given strength
> 
> if god is copious amounts of steroids
> 
> SURE



Nah. God's just a Cena mark and granted him superhuman powers. Isn't it obvious? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

jbhutto said:


> God-given strength....riiiiiiiiiiiiiight


God is keyword for Vince.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wished RAW was back in Brooklyn this week.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Fuck watching this shit all you hear is bet this bet that


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I think you guys are right, I think a couple of rows are tarpered off.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Brye said:


> You could take the opening segments of every Raw in between PPVs, scramble them up, watch them and it wouldn't matter what order they're in because they're literally all the same.


"30-35 writers at any time." :clap





:faint:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Stardust chants!!!! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

We want Stardust chants :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> This let's go Cena and Cena sucks thing is getting boring. They need something else


Getting boring? It's been boring. But I get your point.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

To be honest, this is good rub for Usos and Dust2Dust. Cena and Ambrose will screw each other over and one of the two top tag-teams will get over on main-eventers. Don't be so negative guys!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This match sucks.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena/Ambrose are actually a good tag team


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So basically Cody's going to hit Dark Matter and beat Ambrose.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hope Nikki is wearing something sexy tonight :homer


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Wished RAW was back in Brooklyn this week.


Could of been Philly so Ambrose could throw Cheesesteaks at everyone.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Did Ambrose mention that as part fothe Shield, he used to hand Cena's ass to him??? Or is Ambrose simply just out of his league??


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena's turning heel on his bros.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd rather just see Ambrose vs Stardust or Ambrose vs Goldust tbh.

Can't wait for the Chrisley segment tho. Hope he's full heel.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I AM Glacier said:


> i want a
> FUCK YOU CENA
> CENA SUCKS
> 
> chant so bad


Kids in the crowd. Uptight WWE security. Rather not.




THAT POP FOR STARDUST!!! :dance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I absolutely love that rebound lariat


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lmao stardust does the best facial expressions :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Crowd behind Stardust tonight :banderas


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Things are heating up!
LETS GO TO A BREAK!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

OddSquad said:


> I thought the Uso's and Cena really got along?
> 
> Fuck logic this is WWE


It's a triple threat match and they can't really say no to the authority can they? Its actually logical, they got booked in a match and thus they are out there. They're also facing Ambrose and Star/Goldust too


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Commercial-mania!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I wish we had Rock this week.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That clothesline off the ropes is awesome but plz stop doing it every single match.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Batz said:


> "30-35 writers at any time." :clap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blame it on Vince. The writers can't do anything with that old buzzard looming over their heads.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I know i ask this pretty much every week, but why exactly is Lawler still there? He's more useless than a marzipan dildo


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

So, when they said triple threat, they just meant that the Dust brothers were gonna be spectators?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

paying zero attention right now


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DEM CHANTS


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Sith Rollins said:


> That clothesline off the ropes is awesome but plz stop doing it every single match.


Seth Rollins selling that move. :clap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SP103 said:


> Could of been Philly so Ambrose could throw Cheesesteaks at everyone.


Cheesesteaks :homer


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Reaper said:


> This match sucks.












Team Lesnar


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brye said:


> I'd rather just see Ambrose vs Stardust or Ambrose vs Goldust tbh.
> 
> Can't wait for the Chrisley segment tho. Hope he's full heel.


Talks down to the Miz and then trashes Summer for her dress.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

STARDUST!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I wish we had Rock this week.


Maybe we'll get that man, forgot his name, tonight. 
Oh yeah, Cold Stone Tea Boston, I don't know can't remember. But hoping we see him.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

A durex advert during raw, poor advert placement, a wrestling fan having sex, never happen!












Well for me anyway.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Batz said:


> It's Atlanta. They suck for every sports event. :lol


Yeah, they are really bad.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

You could hardly see the crowd. There's something different to do with the visual presentation.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> That clothesline off the ropes is awesome but plz stop doing it every single match.


You want an awesome move not being used all the time? :stephenA3


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The issues between Cena and Ambrose is beyond couch time.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

~Humanity~ said:


> You could hardly see the crowd. There's something different to do with the visual presentation.


Yep.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> I know i ask this pretty much every week, but why exactly is Lawler still there? He's more useless than a marzipan dildo


:vince2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Flaming toilet commercial FTW.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> I love Ambrose, but he's way too inconsistent sometimes with his promos. This one is one of those promos where the crowd doesn't know when to cheer or not.


Just stop, he was better on the mic tonight than 95% of the roster.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Think i'm out already


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Brye said:


> I'd rather just see Ambrose vs Stardust or Ambrose vs Goldust tbh.
> 
> *Can't wait for the Chrisley segment tho. Hope he's full heel.*


I'd pay WWE every dime in my possession to have him talk slick shit to Brock Lesnar's face. :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

My stream just stopped working, guess my computer is trying to protect my sanity.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> That clothesline off the ropes is awesome but plz stop doing it every single match.


no can do, every wwe superstar only gets 5 moves so they got to use them every match


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like the attendance isn't good for raw tonight.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

~Humanity~ said:


> You could hardly see the crowd. There's something different to do with the visual presentation.


Might have to be because of the Benoit head on RAW a while ago aswell as the lack of attendance.


It's definitely darker, kinda like the Lakers hollywood lighting.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

fucking Cole and that Ambroose


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't understand why this is a triple threat tag team match, is this really the best they can come up with for Cena and Ambrose?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

amhlilhaus said:


> no can do, every wwe superstar only gets 5 moves so they got to use them every match


Dat WWE style.

:vince5


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry, did I miss something? If it's triple threat, shouldn't there be three guys in the ring?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This match putting me to sleep


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

God these teams are boring. Where's the Wyatts at to work with the main eventers?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

The Uso's sure have the samoan flabby belly.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Can't wait for nene's segment


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Goldust's face paint is on some next level shit


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ambrose should just get on the microphone and say "fuck all of this shit"


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

cena got boos on the tag. Awesome.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cena to the rescue :hhh2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck you Cena.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Yawn!


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Another 5 moves of doom.

Fuck this stale piece of shit wrestler :cena3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jesus Christ, attendance tonight is poor, hopefully this will wake Vince up.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

god i fucking hate the Uso's so much


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's amazing how good Goldust is. His 2013-2014 run is the best ring work of his career.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

pwlax8 said:


> I'm sorry, did I miss something? If it's triple threat, shouldn't there be three guys in the ring?


No, it's it's a triple threat Tag match. 2 guys in the ring, but they can tag in any member of another team so long as it's not the partner of the other person in there with them.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I WIN Lol :cena7


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So someone counters the five moves of doom and nobody cares?
Great job.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CENA WINS LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course Cena has to outshine everyone. Or maybe not lol.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

FLYING CENA


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Super Cena


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

It wasn't bad enough to bury Ambrose AND Rollins but I gotta bury the whole tag division to boot :cena


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I think we have a new "lol Cena wins" gif.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yep, JBLs awful commentary confirms this show isn't worth watching


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:maury


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cena is more of a mess on the top rope than usual


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

CenaWinsLOL gif is inserted


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose stage dive lol; tag champ jobbers lulz.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

So predictable. 5 moves of doom and you could see it coming with Stardust. Uso dive, CENAWINSLOL, Ambrose elbow. Just not a good match.

And yeah, like someone in the thread said, Cena pins Stardust after an AA.


Awful. fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> God these teams are boring. Where's the Wyatts at to work with the main eventers?


the only entraining person in the match is Ambrose and why wouldn't they give Ambrose the pin in this match to further the storyline


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Elbow Drop to standing opponents! 

And that is why I love Dean Ambrose, lol.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Brandough said:


> This match putting me to sleep


Team Lernar


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Ambrose > Cena


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

So now dirty deeds is a completely different move cole?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Of course The Usos can't take a damn pin.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Again, thank god it wasn't for the tag titles.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Double-arm DDT confirmed for new Dirty Deeds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Cena is so awkward in the ring in everything that he tries to do.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I still don't like the AA.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

And that's who you bury your tag champs...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Cena is going to win this by pinning stardust.


Sorry for the spoilers, folks.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So have Cena pin the guy the crowd were chanting for. Fuck logic


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOLWEWIN.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Here he comes :cena5


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

So long Tag division !!









So Long Stardust/Goldust !


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

was that the main event? lol


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tonight you will all also face Randy Orton and Kane :trips


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Foley approves of Dean-O's elbow drop to the outside.

Looks like the snap double arm DDT is indeed Ambrose's new finisher from here on out.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> God these teams are boring. Where's the Wyatts at to job to the main eventers?


fixed


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here comes the tom fuckery


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Cole just referred to the double arm DDT as Dirty Deeds. Assuming that wasn't a slip, I'm VERY happy. Perfect finisher for him.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:vince$ Making sure Cena gets dat pin.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena pinned Stardust 

:mj


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

So there's our tag team champs...burial complete.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why did they change Dirty Deeds into a shitty DDT?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

1 DOLLAR


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dirty deeds is now the DDT unk


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The champs had to do the job? Really? Couldn't have had The Uso's eat the pin?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

$1 dollar for Steph


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

One dollar...Canadian!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

10 years of Cena on top folks


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I bet Steph bet hunter a trip to the new nicholas sparks movie, and hunter bet a titjob.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Where's dat gif?


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)

1$ :lol :lol :lol


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

So Cena just pinned the tag team champs? :kobe11


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Brye said:


> It's amazing how good Goldust is. His 2013-2014 run is the best ring work of his career.


I agree. He deserves better than this shit. He should be an upper mid carder who gets dedicated storylines.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow the spoilers were right


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Didn't they announce this match before the show?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh dear all the butthurt that Cena got the pin :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Isn't this great how Raw only focuses on one storyline? 32 minutes in and we're still talking about Cena/Ambrose.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dat elbowdrop by Ambrose! kada:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Triple H has worn out his fucking welcome as the evil boss....fucking hell


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they seriously doing this now?!?!? 

God I hope so! Lets get Cena out of the way now and just build Ambrose Vs. Rollins! 

I am way too optimistic, aren't I?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait so no match at Hell in a Cell, Tonight we get to know the main event at HIAC


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NO HOLDS BARRRED DICK ON A POLE MATCH :mark: RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

2 hours to that Ambrose burial is confirmed


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Metsfan was right. :mark:

I don't think anyone can question his sources now.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Cena-Ambrose tonight!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Actually a possibly good main event.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TONIGHT??????????????
WTF


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Dirty deeds is now the DDT unk


Insulting our intelligence... fpalm


Atleast we have an interesting main event. Please don't bury Ambrose, WWE & John Cena.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

At least Dean gets to win tonight. :draper2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This feels weird. It feels like this is the end of the show, I keep expecting Cole to say "Cya next week!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I wonder what fuckery is going to happen here.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Are they actually gonna have this match tonight? PLEASE DO.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HHH is pissed, he lost the bet. Now Steph gets to fuck him in the ass.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Nikki Bella's push is because she won a John Cena's pole match


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Been nice knowing ya Dean.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. At least there's something to look forward too on this show.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh look there's that stupid half scared/half concerned expression on Cena's face.

Ugh hes so convincing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Oh dear all the butthurt that Cena got the pin :lmao


Like 1 person said something. Everyone is used to the cancer that is :cena5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE taking a failure out of the WCW pages, of giving away a PPV match on free tv.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Gold and Stardust deserve better.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didn't they announce this match before the show?


A spoiler isn't an official announcement.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ambrose to Cena be like.......what the hell you doing jumping of the turnbuckle?! :lol


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Raw possibly going to be decent tonight??????


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, that was a swerve I guess.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Show and Rusev to main event was too good to be true


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

For the first time i agree with something that JBL says.. 

why you offer the match tonight???????? For fuck's sake..


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So, what was the point of pinning the Tag Team Champs there?

I mean...The Usos were in the match?

It's such a stupid move to have anyone with a belt pinned cleaned in non-title matches..That Modern Day WWE Booking for you.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Shot at Seth Rollins
It's usually Shot at the title
Title missing
Seth Rollins =Title
Shot = Seth Rollins
Seth Rollins is the walking champion.


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)

Now that's a main event. :agree:


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

Dean is winning this. Dean is WINNING. TONIGHT.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Please let Cena job.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Should be a good match.

Would be pleasantly surprised if they take a chance and not have it end in a DQ.


----------



## r0ninx2000 (Aug 26, 2014)

Don't you get tired of the dumbass expression Cena always has whenever anything big happens?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well this match obviously won't happen tonight, just a cheap way to keep fans watching until the end of the show. They know their product sucks.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

WWE wont have Rollins v Ambrose as main event for HIAC, you know what that means.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Brye said:


> Metsfan was right. :mark:
> 
> I don't think anyone can question his sources now.


Metsfan > Dolphins1925


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

When Cole says "Right now, we want to take you back and show you..."

I just think "Please don't"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Sensitivity training...

What the fuck is going on at WWE.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ambrose's new finisher is fucking ace


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Big Show wins by DQ. Obvs.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Get that pole and beat him senseless with it!!!!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I don't believe this, something will switch it up to have the match at the PPV still I'm sure.

I'll be surprised if not that's for sure lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

oh lawd AJ is so sexy


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I love how regardless of what's happened on any given week, Lawler will claim he can't believe what's already happened after 30 minutes.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

So is this going to be the exact same match as last week?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Camera focusing on guys chanting CM Punk?

Incoming firing for that cameraman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Are they seriously doing this now?!?!?
> 
> God I hope so! Lets get Cena out of the way now and just build Ambrose Vs. Rollins!
> 
> I am way too optimistic, aren't I?


Hopefully Orton comes out to cost Cena the match, to set up Cena vs Orton at the PPV so its not just a random match


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

Not gonna lie guys.. I'm hyped for that pole match


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> HHH is pissed, he lost the bet. Now Steph gets to fuck him in the ass.


he wouldn't be mad about that, he'd lose that bet all day and night


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I don't believe this, something will switch it up to have the match at the PPV still I'm sure.
> 
> I'll be surprised if not that's for sure lol


Orton, Kane & Rollins come out to beat both and the match just ends.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They'll take your rating and then totally bitch out on the main event. I don't think it's happening tonight, folks. 

"Ha! Fucking idiots :lol! Oh, we were still crushed in the ratings by every other show "


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm really going to enjoy that main event right up until Kane interferes.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This feels weird. It feels like this is the end of the show, I keep expecting Cole to say "Cya next week!"


Don't worry friend, we still have 2 and a half awesome hrs to enjoy

So :relax


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Paige's attire last week... my God.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Well i think having the Ambrose and Cena match on raw is a good idea, mind they should have advertised it properly in advance, you just know Vince changed his mind about having the match at the PPV.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Here's the idea we say they're going to have the match and then KANE gets involved :vince


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Orton, Kane & Rollins come out to beat both and the match just ends.


Something like that yeah


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Should be a good match.
> 
> Would be pleasantly surprised if they take a chance and not have it end in a DQ.


It's No Holds Barred, which practically is a no DQ match in WWE terms.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Metsfan > Dolphins1925


Whoa, whoa, slow down there champ I wouldn't go that far :genius


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AJ's partner is probably someone naff.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The Uso thats banging Naomi should be unbeatable. That pussy should be giving him special powers that Cena can't even compete with.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Markus123 said:


> Well i think having the Ambrose and Cena match on raw is a good idea, mind they should have advertised it properly in advance, you just know Vince changed his mind about having the match at the PPV.


Yeah it does seem all very last second. I found out about the Pole match just tonight on RAW. :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So, Charlotte or Bayley?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well i wasn't going to stay up, but now with this ME, i'm curious to see the fuckery that ensues.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

That jake gylenhaal movie looks pretty good, he always does good shit


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I don't believe this, something will switch it up to have the match at the PPV still I'm sure.
> 
> I'll be surprised if not that's for sure lol


Yep-They have "guaranteed a winner" before and ended shit with a smoz.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> I'm really going to enjoy that main event right up until Kane interferes.


Probably end up being a triple threat match.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This will be bad


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ Lee's partner is Victoria.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Spoiler alert for all the people hyped UP for the Main Event: GONNA be no Contest because AUTHORITYINTEREFERESLOL


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

A.J.! :yum:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KINGPIN said:


> Metsfan > Dolphins1925


I'll believe any tortured soul willing to say they're a Mets fan. :side:

If you're not gonna lie about that, why even lie?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I hope we mizow in action.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Man AJ lee is the hottest Diva since torrie.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Todd Chrisley is her partner.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brye said:


> I'll believe any tortured soul willing to say they're a Mets fan. :side:
> 
> If you're not gonna lie about that, why even lie?


I like the Mets :side:


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

AJ's partner is Sable!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

My god Paige looked fucking delicious last week in that getup :yum::yum::yum:

I am ready to punch out, I feel like the show is done with already and now its 2 hours of filler.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They'll take your rating and then totally bitch out on the main event. I don't think it's happening tonight, folks.
> 
> "Ha! Fucking idiots :lol! Oh, we were still crushed in the ratings by every other show "


But they are getting killed in the ratings especially since football is back and that big bang theory is now on mondays which always gets some of the biggest ratings on tv.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shamans said:


> Man AJ lee is the hottest Diva since torrie.


..........................Nah.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige time!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

a pole match lol john cena just cant put anyone over can he lol


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Shamans said:


> Man AJ lee is the hottest Diva since torrie.


Nope


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I may just sleep.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

God Layla's TITS!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Layla is a fucking Godsend.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Nope


my opinion bro...


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Layla? WTF she still exists?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Spagett said:


> Not gonna lie guys.. I'm hyped for that pole match


Meh, it'll never top the Billy Kidman/Shane Douglas Viagra On A Pole match from WCW

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2pxnx_billy-kidman-vs-shane-douglas-viagr_sport


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

lol Layla


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy fuck, Layla


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Lana takes the cake as the hottest Woman, fuck a diva.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mmm... Layla


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Layla, my god!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd like to hug Layla


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Layla lawdddddddddddddd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Weren't Layla and AJ friends though last year?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This has to be coming back around to Paige and AJ being the anti divas or something. Otherwise this story is making no sense.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Layla :lmao

PAIGE! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So AJ is like CM Punk and leaves people behind. Another layer of shit on this crap feud.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

o0o0o0o0o Layla! 

Here comes Paige!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Omg Layla looks so sexy :homer


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Layla :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The beginning of Paige's theme kinda sounds like Tatanka's theme.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Shamans said:


> Man AJ lee is the hottest Diva since torrie.


Trish > Torrie.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Shamans said:


> my opinion bro...


Then.....I disagree


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm only watching this to see if Layla's top falls off cos dat shit looks like it could slip at any moment


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Aj and sable? Nope


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Alicia Fox :lenny


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Paige is so fine.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Alicia, Paige, and Layla gonna jump AJ


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

unk


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Damn that was a solid opening segment, and now A.J/Layla vs. Paige/Fox :yum: Shaping up to be a good RAW tonight! ositivity


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shamans said:


> Man AJ lee is the hottest Diva since torrie.


I have Layla above AJ.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

How do they expect me to focus on anything with Paige on my screen?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Meh, it'll never top the Billy Kidman/Shane Douglas Viagra On A Pole match from WCW
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2pxnx_billy-kidman-vs-shane-douglas-viagr_sport


Buff vs Kanyon in a "Judy Bagwell on a pole match" was "better"


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

This whole AJ walking out on people thing is annoying. It's not entertaining, WWE. Leave it to this company to make a storyline out of it. :|


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Layla is 37 as well!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

AJ , Layla and Paige
the 3 hottest

and the only 3 worth a shit


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

MANIC_ said:


> How do they expect me to focus on anything with Paige on my screen?


This guy gets it.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

AustinRockHulk said:


> Trish > Torrie.


Trish was before Torrie and yeah I found trish the hottest.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shamans said:


> Man AJ lee is the hottest Diva since torrie.


I love AJ but I think Kaitlyn was way hotter than AJ


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alicia Fox is a fucking solid wrestler. She might not do a ton of moves but she does them all perfectly.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'm only watching this to see if Layla's top falls off cos dat shit looks like it could slip at any moment


:lmao


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

layla has curves in all the right places. bama


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

AJ LANDED ASS-FIRST ON THAT BACKBREAKER. :|


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO AJ


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

AJ Lee is so damn fine.

Layla and Paige ain't bad either 

Alicia can fuck off.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Paige :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Paige is scared of AJ now?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm surprised I didn't hear any CM Punk chants yet,good for you Atlanta!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Layla :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

That was a really shitty shining wizard


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Layla is going to be one bad 40 year old :lenny


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

AJ is good in the ring.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

AJ still wins :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THE FUCKERRRRYYYY


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm surprised Cole knew what a shining wizard was


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AJWINSLOL


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

pull her top off aj


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Go AJ :mark:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Trish/torrie both WERE FUCKING HAAWWTT!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL @ AJ running.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

AJ is like the cena of the divas division, just burries everyone


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

kick her ass Paige


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

AJ fucking her up


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I'm surprised I didn't hear any CM Punk chants yet,good for you Atlanta!


I wonder if Atlanta even know who he is...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn right, AJ!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Are people suppose to be sympathetic towards AJ? Is that their intention?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Layla dayum


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJWINSLOL


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

wow, they really are booking aj like the female cena


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Well that was useless.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I have no idea what's going on. None of this makes sense. But my goodness Layla is one fuckable babe.

and AJWINSLOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

STONE COLD AJ LEE! bama:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

iKingAces said:


> This whole AJ walking out on people thing is annoying. It's not entertaining, WWE. Leave it to this company to make a storyline out of it. :|


Anything to insult a former employee who left on their terms and not WWE's terms.


unk3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't get what they're doing with this storyline anymore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok how is AJ whopping all these girls asses? Nobody should be running away from AJ's anorexic under developed ass.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I have no idea who is supposed to be heels and faces in this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was a waste.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

When will WWE figure it out? 

no one gives a fuck about the big show


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So that happened


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WHERE IS SUMMER? THAT'S HER FRIEND I THINK (unless WWE doesn't feel like doing that anymore ~___~)


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

VRsick said:


> AJ is like the cena of the divas division, just burries everyone


:| dunno what to say to that.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Layla looks like she legit went face-fucking-first into that ramp :lol. Ouch.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No AJ - no divas division


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes keep showing it over and over again to offend them more.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Are people suppose to be sympathetic towards AJ? Is that their intention?


I'm not sure there is an intention.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

amhlilhaus said:


> wow, they really are booking aj like the female cena


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Rusev better win. I want Kurt Angle to end the Russian streak.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Someone Pull it off!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Are people suppose to be sympathetic towards AJ? Is that their intention?


I honestly think they don't care anymore and just do random shit to get pops from the crowd.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Can't Rusev just go over Big Show already? Tired of this feud.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Brye said:


> WHERE IS SUMMER? THAT'S HER FRIEND I THINK (unless WWE doesn't feel like doing that anymore ~___~)


She'll probably be wrestling Rosa? Maybe?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Markus123 said:


> I have no idea who is supposed to be heels and faces in this.


This.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena wins tonight but he's such a good guy he's gives dean another shot next week...... Only to win again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brye said:


> WHERE IS SUMMER? THAT'S HER FRIEND I THINK (unless WWE doesn't feel like doing that anymore ~___~)


She's with Gary.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WHAT A GREAT VALUE!

Who knew Sum 41 was still together.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Batz said:


> I have no idea what's going on. None of this makes sense. But my goodness Layla is one fuckable babe.
> 
> and AJWINSLOL





Markus123 said:


> I have no idea who is supposed to be heels and faces in this.



Neither do the WWE writers.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

iKingAces said:


> Rusev better win. I want Kurt Angle to end the Russian streak.


:mark:


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

9.99 still more over than 75% of the roster


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Big Show beats Rusev tonight and gets Brock Lesnar at Survivor Series it'll sell tickets :vince


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

AJWINSLOL

Layla deserves better.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

ok who does that 9 99 advert appeal to ?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry I was too busy gawking at Paige - who won that match?

Oh yeah, I don't care.

PAIGE!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


Saw this with the $9.99 song playing. Dean stage dives to pop punk.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Can't Rusev just go over Big Show already? Tired of this feud.


What makes it even worse is that's the exact same feud as the ones Rusev had with Big E, Swagger and Henry.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Guys, I'm at the breaking point. Please, someone give me some hope and reason to keep watching. Its been so boring.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love AJ but I think Kaitlyn was way hotter than AJ


Paige, Layla, Kaitlyn ... I prefer over AJ, same with Eve Torres, and loads more.

I don't dislike Adge of course (That's AJ as in reading it as a word by the way) ... but she just doesn't appeal to me as she does to others really


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Wwe being wwe


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> She's with Gary.


That made Fox Sports website today. :lmao

Also he's putting a up a nice clean 54 yards this year.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll sign back up for WWE Network possibly for TLC but probably not until the Rumble-so I'll get RR, EC, WM, Extreme Rules and MITB for $60. That's worth it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

They are still booking AJ Lee wrong. Who honestly would run away from her? Just asking.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

God this product sucks. Rusev vs some big dude every week. I am so sick of the USA vs Russia crap. It's getting old. This is not the 1980s anymore Vince. WWE's ethnocentric BS is tiring. The $9.99 commercial makes me want to gag, not only for its message but the theme song is juvenile. They had a decent thing going with Ambrose and Rollins...oh but guess who had to screw that up? Yep, F Boy Buckethead, aka John Cena. Thanks a hole. Super Cena to the rescue!! We need a savior. We need a cleansing.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

They're acting as if facing Rollins is a big deal. :lmao


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> AJ Lee is so damn fine.
> 
> Alicia can fuck off.


Shit taste CONFIRMED


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This show hasn't been _terrible_ so far, but it hasn't made much fucking sense either.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

skyman101 said:


> They're acting as if facing Rollins is a big deal. :lmao


It is for them


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Guys, I'm at the breaking point. Please, someone give me some hope and reason to keep watching. Its been so boring.


Justin Bieber is a special surprise guest at the end of Raw, he's performing as one of the New Kids On The Block and Kane is coming in and actually going to eat him.

I've seen the script.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> What makes it even worse is that's the exact same feud as the ones Rusev had with Big E, Swagger and Henry.


The Swagger feud was the best, though, tbh.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> What makes it even worse is that's the exact same feud as the ones Rusev had with Big E, Swagger and Henry.


Where is Big E?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This isn't much fun


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Layla got bitchslapped lol. Been a long time since anyone's face has been slammed into the stage like that :damn


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Cena wins tonight but he's such a good guy he's gives dean another shot next week...... Only to win again.


lol if my tv wasn't broken because of the bengals' kicker I'd break it again if that happens


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Shit taste CONFIRMED


So because somebody has different taste in women that you, it's defined as 'shit?' :lol :stupid:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chrisley would be such a fucking hilarious manager.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bigg Hoss said:


> The Swagger feud was the best, though, tbh.


Totally unbiased opinion, I'm sure.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Justin Bieber is a special surprise guest at the end of Raw, he's performing as one of the New Kids On The Block and Kane is coming in and actually going to eat him.
> 
> I've seen the script.


:done :sodone


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god. Now Ziggler is being fed to Orton. How can they book champions like this?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler/Orton should be a good one.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This show hasn't been _terrible_ so far, but it hasn't made much fucking sense either.


WWE Creative:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I guess they didn't want two more weeks of Ambrose outshining Cena on the mic and decided to end him tonight. 

Should be one hell of a match but extremely disappointed that it's happening tonight. 

It's unpredictable to me but I'm more afraid of a burial than anything else. This is Cena on Raw. I doubt he's gonna job to Ambrose.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking hell.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is Randy Orton wearing an actually colored t-shirt?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Orton looks like he's geared up again. He's massive


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fuck Chrisley of knows best, and fuck that Horseshit 9.99 commercial.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Orton face turn phase one


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Here it is.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Hard to think Randy Orton has been playing his _straight bitch_ character for almost a whole year now...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I'll be damned the rumor was true.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I want Ambrose vs. Rollins, but I don't want Cena vs. Orton again.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Orton rockin' a new shirt


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton don't do this to yourself.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Orton wants main event. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why wouldn't the WWE Title match be the main event?

OH wait....


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

who creates these t shirts.

geez that orton shirt is ugly as fuck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> Totally unbiased opinion, I'm sure.


:booka


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

So wait, the LOSER gets to be in the main event? LOL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

2 Cell matches


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

so no Rollins vs Ambrose in the Main Event? WTF CENA VS ORTON MAIN EVENTING AGAIN


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

#WhatsMyLine


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

They're gonna make Cena/Orton ME over Ambrose/Orton fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck that 2nd Hell in a Cell compilation prize bullshit!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow. Dirtsheets got it on the money...


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Swagger/rusev was the best fued.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BIG HUNGRY BOOTY PROMO
YAAASSSSSSS


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

'The other man', you mean the fucking LOSER.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

GODDAMMIT JUST BRING OUT WYATT ALREADY I MISS HIS ENTRANCE


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Fuck, JBL is officially the most unbearable out of the 3 muskaqueers


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

orton making a plea to be second fiddle, while claiming he's the top

another pop for the wyatts too bad it's only a video


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, Ambrose's losing probability just increased a bit. I can't imagine they'd actually think people would want to see another Cena vs Orton match.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Fuck off already with the vignettes.. Bring them out..


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That was enthusiasm?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> Orton don't do this to yourself.


He may as well cane himself 50 times in the middle of the ring


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

What what? The HIAC card just got worse by like a thousand times...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose vs Orton. No Buys.
Cena vs Orton* NO BUYS*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"_Two_ Hell In A Cell matches?!"

At the *Hell In A Cell* PPV?! ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?! Man, WWE really knows how to entertain in 2014.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

These Wyatt family vignettes :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> So wait, the LOSER gets to be in the main event? LOL


How much sense does that make? :lol


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Dolphins could've predicted this shit.

Poor Orton getting the sloppy seconds for HIAC.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Redzero said:


> so no Rollins vs Ambrose in the Main Event? WTF CENA VS ORTON MAIN EVENTING AGAIN


I think Orton was putting himself in the main event no matter what because he's a douche heel, don't think that's what they're going to do.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Had a feeling the loser would have to face Orton. But getting Orton inside HIAC is an added bonus.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

All this Cena/Ambrose/Orton/Rollins stuff....I mean why in the fuck have Lesnar as your champion


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Batz said:


> Wow. Dirtsheets got it on the money...


Metsfan got it on the money. :mark:

They got that info from him.

Also lol at Orton being a consolation prize.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is Triple H shrinking? 

I'm sure Orton is 6"4 so HHH must be like 6"0 now? Maybe less?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

we get it.

you're breaking up the wyatts.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That pop for the Wyatts week after week is insane... and then it turns out to be a vignette. :lol

The Erick Rowan is legitimately scary. Just a wonderful job done so far by the video guys.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol Cena buried the Wyatts so bad they're gonna need 6 months of promos to come back


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> So because somebody has different taste in women that you, it's defined as 'shit?' :lol :stupid:


Yes I do, and your taste is terrible, you should also be evaluated mentally for being attracted to underaged boys....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait wut? Really the loser gets a main event match with Orton?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are they breaking up The Wyatts...or what?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad to see United found Dolph's belt.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Dolph is going to get buried tonight


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dolph to job to Orton.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ziggler to lose to Orton.

IC champion on Friday: lose to Rusev
IC champion on Monday: lose to Orton

Dat booking.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ugh, time for Ziggler to take an unnecessary loss. :/

Hopefully Chrisley interferes.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ziggler is over as fuck


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Wwe at it's finest.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Was "innocence" purposely misspelled in that Wyatt promo?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> He may as well cane himself 50 times in the middle of the ring


*sighs*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ziggles!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

OddSquad said:


> Dolphins could've predicted this shit.
> 
> Poor Orton getting the sloppy seconds for HIAC.


Poor him? Why? He main events the PPV without having to do anything lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Is Triple H shrinking?
> 
> I'm sure Orton is 6"4 so HHH must be like 6"0 now? Maybe less?


Once you taking the wrestling boots off, there are no 2 inch lifts at the bottom of shoes.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ziggler v Orton? Should be a decent match, but it's like they're intent on jobbing out lower champions tonight...


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Time for Jobbler to eat an RKO and rack up another loss.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

With it being the main-event I see WWE going with _another _Orton vs Cena HiAC match...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> I want Ambrose vs. Rollins, but *I don't want Cena vs. Orton again*.


You will get what you don't want :vince5


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Yes I do, and your taste is terrible, you should also be evaluated mentally for being attracted to underaged boys....


kay :lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

mgman said:


> Was "innocence" purposely misspelled in that Wyatt promo?


I noticed that too when I first saw the promo last week or whenever, I think it is yeah.

In no sense ... basically, weird I know.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DAT dolphy!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Yes I do, and your taste is terrible, you should also be evaluated mentally for being attracted to underaged boys....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Watch Orton do something stupid to the main event forcing Steph to make a 4 way match at HIAC, Orton vs Ambrose vs Rollins vs Cena


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler will more than likely job in this match, but it should be a good one for sure.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> He may as well cane himself 50 times in the middle of the ring


CANE DEWEY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These bookers/Vince/whoever are so incompetent. Ziggler should be in an IC title feud heading into the PPV. Instead he's getting fed to guys for no reason and he has zero direction. Then they wonder why the mid-card and it's titles aren't over.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If you want Ambrose/Seth then you gotta take the Baggage know as Cena/Orton with it :vince5


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Orton vs ziggles does not make sense, unless there is a massive swerve incoming.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Hoping for a DQ win for Ziggler, but he's obviously just gonna get fed to Orton. Or a loss by interference from Cesaro.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Are they planning on making Rowan a satanist? Or the son of the devil? That's the idea I'm getting from the vignettes.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Justin Bieber is a special surprise guest at the end of Raw, he's performing as one of the New Kids On The Block and Kane is coming in and actually going to eat him.
> 
> I've seen the script.


You may have just 'suaded me! That might be what's needed to save the show!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I noticed that too when I first saw the promo last week or whenever, I think it is yeah.
> 
> In no sense ... basically, weird I know.


I never thought of it that way... but yeah, that's still a bit weird.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

So much whining here. Just enjoy the show


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Headliner said:


> These bookers/Vince/whoever are so incompetent. Ziggler should be in an IC title feud heading into the PPV. Instead he's getting fed to guys for no reason and he has zero direction. Then they wonder why the mid-card and it's titles aren't over.


Sigh.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The match should be good.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton's booking makes like NO FUCKING SENSE WWE....sweet jesus.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Ziggler to lose to Orton.
> 
> IC champion on Friday: lose to Rusev
> IC champion on Monday: lose to Orton
> ...


tag champs lost clean tonight aswell

this is why the mid card is in the shitter:|


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ziggler losing again


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Much like last week with The Rock, I returned in time to find out Orton is facing Ziggler now. C'mon Randy, beat the shit out of that jobber!

At least they didn't blatantly do this "Orton faces loser" for HIAC and instead he proposes the match which is random but whatever. He needs to turn face afterwards, though.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> kay :lmao


Just like I thought, no comment. My Opinions> Yours


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ziggler v Orton, random.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LETS JUST STOP COMPLAINING AND HOPE ZIGGLER WINS - GIVING THE AUTHORITY/ORTON A CONFLICT - ORTON HAS SO MUCH MORE IN THE TANK


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What the fuck is Bryan's story? Royal Rumble return? 

You have two top stars on the Crippled list, and your champion isn't signed to come back until November. I can forgive the injuries but what a shit storm.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Ah, Cesaro's here. Hoping for the distraction loss.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Batz said:


> With it being the main-event I see WWE going with _another _Orton vs Cena HiAC match...


You assume Ambrose is going to win and they won't try to drag out the Rollins/Ambrose interaction for another month or two.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

At least Cesaro is on commentary. Because that's the only way to advance a midcard feud.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yooo Cesaro didn't even flinch. :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The most embarrassing thing of all is that The Authority didn't make Randy the sloppy seconds, _he_ suggested the idea of being the consolation prize to them himself :lol.

Fucking hell. This company doesn't know how to handle talent anymore. Orton is supposed to be a rival to Cena and yet he's treated like shit. 

I don't remember them treating The Rock this badly when he was going up against Austin. Fuck's sake. Get it together, WWE.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

It's amazing. The mid card champ is outpopping one of the top guys.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Ziggler vs Orton should be great. Both are great in the ring. Stop worrying about who will job to who ... enjoy this one


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Orton and Ziggles

Night of random ass matches


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't know who to root for


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I will bet $50,000 that Cesaro will distract Ziggler leading to an RKO


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

WWE really know how to play to their talents strengths, putting Cesaro on commentary.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I hope Cesaro interferes.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Yooo Cesaro didn't even flinch. :lmao


Shit, he didn't even notice.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Randy getting pops again.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The most embarrassing thing of all is that The Authority didn't make Randy the sloppy seconds, _he_ suggested the idea of being the consolation prize to them himself :lol.
> 
> Fucking hell. This company doesn't know how to handle talent anymore. Orton is supposed to be a rival to Cena and yet he's treated like shit.
> 
> I don't remember them treating The Rock this badly when he was going up against Austin. Fuck's sake. Get it together, WWE.


The Rock had his low moments from time to time against Austin to be fair


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The most embarrassing thing of all is that The Authority didn't make Randy the sloppy seconds, _he_ suggested the idea of being the consolation prize to them himself :lol.


I noticed that, too. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so seeing Cesaro makes things a little better. I'm guessing Ziggler won't look like too much of a geek. Cesaro will cost him the match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The most embarrassing thing of all is that The Authority didn't make Randy the sloppy seconds, _he_ *suggested the idea of being the consolation prize to them himself *:lol.
> 
> Fucking hell. This company doesn't know how to handle talent anymore. Orton is supposed to be a rival to Cena and yet he's treated like shit.
> 
> I don't remember them treating The Rock this badly when he was going up against Austin. Fuck's sake. Get it together, WWE.


And that's the sad part :mj


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Are they planning on making Rowan a satanist? Or the son of the devil? That's the idea I'm getting from the vignettes.



Seems like a sexual thing. The Wyatts were banging some bitch and one of them (Bray) knocked her up so he's "releasing" the other 2.

The only sense I can make from nonsense


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> These bookers/Vince/whoever are so incompetent. Ziggler should be in an IC title feud heading into the PPV. Instead he's getting fed to guys for no reason and he has zero direction. Then they wonder why the mid-card and it's titles aren't over.


And its even worse they are not elevating the IC and US titles since we won't be seeing the WWE title until Jan.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

As soon as Cesaro speaks I lose all interest in him. One of the least charismatic wrestlers of all time and abysmal on the mic.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LigerJ81 said:


> If you want Ambrose/Seth then you gotta take the Baggage know as Cena/Orton with it :vince5


More like don´t watch the main event, you know how it will end and you do not want to see both Ambrose and Seth job to Cena. But don´t worry we´ll give Ambrose his credibility back with a win over Orton, the guy who beat the IC champion in a non-title match. Then Ziggler will beat Cesaro in a title match by countout and everybody is buried.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

THE RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton stay making the women panties wet. It must be slippery as fuck on the arena floor right now.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This is going to be awesome. Probably the best match on Raw in months.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The roster is ridiculously weak and thin right now.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Markus123 said:


> WWE really know how to play to their talents strengths, putting Cesaro on commentary.


They love hanging them out to dry as a way to "test" them...its a backwards way of doing things


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

This fucking company... This should be a PPV main event for the title. This should be a fresh feud not just a one off burial on Raw.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Look, i'm a huge mark for Cesaro, but for the love of god don't let him talk.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> If you want Ambrose/Seth then you gotta take the Baggage know as Cena/Orton with it :vince5


Of course they had to have a terrible swerve in order for the Ambrose/Rollins match to take place. Fuckery fuckery fuckery. Thank you based creative.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Any need for how long that Orton intro is.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> I hope Cesaro interferes.


He's on commentary :hmm: you're on to something


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Orton seems......off?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

JBL always repeating everything he says every single week is annoying as shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone think Orton would ever do a full character make over... i.e. like Sting did?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

i can't deal with fucking Orton vs Fucking Cena in the ME anymore.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Orton stay making the women panties wet. It must be slippery as fuck on the arena floor right now.


:vince2


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Did Cesaro get a new theme music?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Look, i'm a huge mark for Cesaro, but for the love of god don't let him talk.


I would much rather hear Cesaro speak than Lawler.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Jesus Christ, it's a wonder any of you actually watch the show. Complaint after complaint after complaint.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lok said:


> Orton seems......off?


all them rko's out of nowhere has tired him out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Redzero said:


> i can't deal with fucking Orton vs Fucking Cena in the ME anymore.


I doubt it'll be Orton/Cena at HIAC, tbh.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Redzero said:


> i can't deal with fucking Orton vs Fucking Cena in the ME anymore.


#dealwithit


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Jesus Christ, it's a wonder any of you actually watch the show. Complaint after complaint after complaint.


The product is shit, we're allowed to moan.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro boring in the ring, cringeworthy on the mic and commentary.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Lok said:


> Orton seems......off?


Maybe's he's past his sell by date, i blame Kane for not putting him back in the fridge


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> The roster is ridiculously weak and thin right now.


The roster is stacked with talent, the booking is what is weak not the talent. Lets get that straight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ugh, even the guest commentators feel so forced. Cesaro is a good talker but it feels like he's reading off a script.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The battle of the best dropkicks.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RKO85 said:


> Cesaro boring in the ring, cringeworthy on the mic and commentary.


You aren't allowed to say these things with your username.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Jesus Christ, it's a wonder any of you actually watch the show. Complaint after complaint after complaint.


Solve for why.

Why = Watch The Show to Complain.

:|


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I doubt it'll be Orton/Cena at HIAC, tbh.


why?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow that female reaction lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

RKO85 said:


> Cesaro boring in the ring, cringeworthy on the mic and commentary.


Says this, name is RKO85. #logic


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yup, definitely looks like Orton is turning face soon.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> The Rock had his low moments from time to time against Austin to be fair


Oh, definitely, but did he ever sink as low as Orton did tonight once he really made it as a top star? Orton's been on-screen for something like 12/13 years and is a 12-time champion, he shouldn't be getting shat on to this extent.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

um why is orton so over in atlanta


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

fuckin face reaction lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> The roster is stacked with talent, the booking is what is weak not the talent. Lets get that straight.


Bring Back Russo
...
Where is he tonight? 
:russo


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Will never get my fellow women's obsession with that oily ass bald mofo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> The roster is stacked with talent, the booking is what is weak not the talent. Lets get that straight.


Definitely agree here. I love the roster, tons of talent on it. But current WWE can fuck up anyone's booking beyond belief.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This commentary......holy fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RKO85 said:


> Cesaro boring in the ring, cringeworthy on the mic and commentary.


Go watch the Zayn vs Cesero matches from NXT then come back and tell us that again.

Cesaro is awesome to watch in the ring, the wWE just makes him basally a jobber . He should be booked like a beast.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> why?


Because I think it'll be Cena/Rollins and Ambrose/Orton. Hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

You could literally feel the women in the arena getting wet when Orton struck a pose.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Zigglers drop kicks are sexual.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JBL just called Atlanta "Freebird Country" :hmm:
Is it not Texas?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Oh, definitely, but did he ever sink as low as Orton did tonight once he really made it as a top star? Orton's been on-screen for something like 12/13 years and is a 12-time champion, he shouldn't be getting shat on to this extent.


I can't remember off the top of my head, its been so long . He did feud with Bulldog and Mr.Ass so idk lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Will never get my fellow women's obsession with that oily ass bald mofo.


I'm a guy and I think hes a very pretty man.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This match has no psychology or purpose to it. Just get to the counters and near falls already.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Z. Kusano said:


> Bring Back Russo
> ...
> Where is he tonight?
> :russo


Well there was an on a pole match announced, so probably masturbating.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cesaro is God awful on the mic


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

One dude just did a quick selfie with Ziggler. :lmao


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Because I think it'll be Cena/Rollins and Ambrose/Orton.



The possibility of Ambrose/Rollins in a cell match is amazing. If WWE does Cena/Rollins they are more disconnected with the crowd than I thought.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, Orton is showing some silver there in the facial hair.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

E-Pex Predator? :jbl


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Will never get my fellow women's obsession with that oily ass bald mofo.


You don't like creepy oily dudes who carry enough GHB in their bag to knock out a cheerleading team?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Face orton :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Z. Kusano said:


> JBL just called Atlanta "Freebird Country" :hmm:
> Is it not Texas?


Didn't they work for Georgia championship wreslting and were their biggest stars?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> You could literally feel the women in the arena getting wet when Orton struck a pose.


Orton just has that affect on us ladies we cant explain it


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

I think Dolph should do a dropkick once in a while.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why cut to a break now? Morons.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Russo swerve will give us Cena/Ambrose II and Rollins/Orton at HIAC.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Good god is this an ironman match? 3 hour Raws lol


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Orton, please turn face. Please. For your career's sake.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yay more Commercials


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Randy face turn incoming.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here we go for the WWfuckery. Watch Rollins cost Orton the match, then Orton screws up the main event, to set up a 4 way at the PPV with Orton, Cena, Rollins, and Ambrose.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton mad at Rollins? Here's hoping this truly is leading to a face turn very soon.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Why cut to a break now? Morons.


So you have a reason to download the FREE WWE App. :cole


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I feel like I saw this episode last week. And the week before that..

Every show right now is just everyone interfering in each other's matches. Raw has been a rerun.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ASGHSVSA ROLLINS IS GOING TO CASH-IN ON ZIGGS


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Oh, Orton is showing some silver there in the facial hair.


Orton's been going grey as a skunk since 2011


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Uh oh ... RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!! lol. I hope.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Can you smell the 4 way match at HIAC??


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Randys a beast. I like him being a heel that gets pops. Face Orton doesn't look well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

An Orton face turn would honestly be refreshing. It's SOMETHING new. His heel run has been really meh outside of the Evolution part.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> Didn't they work for Georgia championship wreslting and were their biggest stars?


Oh yeah right. Was thinking of the USWA


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

wrestle33 said:


> Cesaro is God awful on the mic


Still more entertaining than this match.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cesaro is WOAT on the mic


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> Can you smell the 4 way match at HIAC??


WWE has been trying to make the HIAC the least credible match in wrestling for a while now so this wouldn't shock me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wrestle33 said:


> Cesaro is God awful on the mic


He is better than Lawler.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Longest commercial break ever.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope one of these Raws opens up with Brock Lesnar hunting in the woods while Seth Rollins sneaks up on him and cashes in right then and there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

COOCHIE CUTTERS

This guy. :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Another headlock Randy?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Another headlock Randy?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

18 minutes of boredom followed by two minutes of near falls = a great match to most WWE fans.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Completely indifferent to the show so far. Might just say fuck it and call it a night its 2am.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cesaro zzzzZzzZZZZ


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Brye said:


> Russo swerve will give us Cena/Ambrose II and Rollins/Orton at HIAC.


Somehow this doesn't seem too farfetched :jordan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brye said:


> An Orton face turn would honestly be refreshing. It's SOMETHING new. His heel run has been really meh outside of the Evolution part.


That is ironic since everyone was saying how stale and boring he was during his last face run and how MEH he is as a face and is way better as a heel.

Orton has lost the desire to wrestle anymore, face or heel he just goes through the motions. The best thing for him would be to take a year or more off. That is the only thing that will refresh him.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

RKO outta nowhere?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

OddSquad said:


> Completely indifferent to the show so far. Might just say fuck it and call it a night its 2am.


Was thinking of making the same call, mate. This show is awful. Sadly these clever fuckers have kept me watching due to cena vs Ambrose.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jesus Christ, Ziggler even over-sells breathing


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The fans' relationship with Randy Orton summed up:

"They should turn him heel, it'd be great to see Orton be a psycho badass again!"

*WWE fucks it up by making him ask to be sloppy seconds to either Cena or Ambrose*

"Um, maybe it's time for him to be a face again... he could be a total badass!"

*WWE fucks it up by making him a boring, cookie-cutter babyface*

"Well, _maybe_ another heel run wouldn't be such a bad thing. WWE would get it right this time, I know it."

WWE: lel


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cesaro's voice is soothing as fuck, so suave. 

#nohomo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is ironic since everyone was saying how stale and boring he was during his last face run and how MEH he is as a face and is way better as a heel.
> 
> Orton has lost the desire to wrestle anymore, face or heel he just goes through the motions. The best thing for him would be to take a year or more off. That is the only thing that will refresh him.


Two weeks into the Orton face turn people will be saying they are bored with face Orton. Book it.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is ironic since everyone was saying how stale and boring he was during his last face run and how MEH he is as a face and is way better as a heel.
> 
> Orton has lost the desire to wrestle anymore, face or heel he just goes through the motions. The best thing for him would be to take a year or more off. That is the only thing that will refresh him.


He wants to but the company wont let him


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is ironic since everyone was saying how stale and boring he was during his last face run and how MEH he is as a face and is way better as a heel.
> 
> Orton has lost the desire to wrestle anymore, face or heel he just goes through the motions. The best thing for him would be to take a year or more off. That is the only thing that will refresh him.


I liked parts of his face run. The parts where he wasn't playing off the 'insane' stuff as much were decent. I just think the Viper gimmick has ran it's course.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Atlanta crowds are the worst and I say that as Atlantan.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lets go Orton, Orton sucks, Chanted no crowd ever unk2


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cesaro just shut up dude I can't defend you anymore.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Cena


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

bloody hell, is this match the main event? It's never gonna end!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro is trying to say way to much in too little time. Just not a talker.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The fans' relationship with Randy Orton summed up:
> 
> "They should turn him heel, it'd be great to see Orton be a psycho badass again!"
> 
> ...


I think people want to like him but WWE will turn him face or heel and not give him anything to work with, just like the rest of the roster. Like what has Orton actually done in terms of storyline since May?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Whose idea was it to put Cesaro out there on commentary?

Fire the dumb fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brye said:


> I liked parts of his face run. The parts where he wasn't playing off the 'insane' stuff as much were decent. I just think the Viper gimmick has ran it's course.


yeah I know that is why Vince compromised and gave him less house shows, ( I think he has no weekends now).


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Has Orton ever messed that powerslam up?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy fuck 
GO HOME


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Longer the match goes, the more credible Ziggler looks. (Y)

Until they fuck up the ending of course.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What kind of saps write that garbage on Twitter fpalm


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I actually enjoy Cesaro on commentary. He's refreashing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very good match, as I expected.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall and Zigglypuff tearing it up. :clap


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm really not feeling this match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's not awesome. Geek crowd. It's good right now tho.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This has been a pretty solid match. Not amazing but good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This would be a great match if they cut out the 50% filler parts.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Good match so far!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Atlanta fucking sucks


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

What the fuck they are silent 95 percent of the match and chant this awesome?!!!!!


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

WWE crowds these days have such low expectations


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

"This is awesome" chants? Really?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"This is awesome" chants.

:lmao


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"this is awesome"
seriously?

You would think Atlanta wrestling fans would know better


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

This is a really good match........but people are compalining. :|


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

That was sweet


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

THIS IS AWESOME! :millhouse


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> RKO outta nowhere?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Headliner said:


> It's not awesome. Geek crowd. It's good right now tho.


It's awesome compared to last week's Raw.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL awesome chant this is putting me to sleep

Thank god its over


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now THAT was an RKO out of nowhere! 

Great job.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Orton not hooking the leg on the pin


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HOLY SHIIIIITTTT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!!!!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome match


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That RKO


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Fuck that.

Great match, but ugh.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SO STUPID.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy bawls! :0


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

jcmmnx said:


> 18 minutes of boredom followed by two minutes of near falls = a great match to most WWE fans.


lol and they start a this is awesome chant. This is the worst 20 minute match I've ever seen. Orton just got to do a megaface finisher lol.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

They always pick the *markiest* tweets to display bottom of the screen.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome launch and RKO!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!! WHAT AN RKO!


Great fucking match. Couldn't look away for a second. :clap


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I'm really not feeling this match.


Thought I was the only one


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

fuck you dolph maybe that will teach you to put the belt in your carry on


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

By the end it got good.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Randy just tried the Cameron pin lol


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

He pulled a Cameron


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

So rollins just standing there for Years... Why dont cena or ambrose come and beat him UP? Logic missing


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Boo!!!
Atleast mr Ziggles got a long match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shamans said:


> This is a really good match........but people are compalining. :|


Because it wasn't a really good match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWFuckery the IC champ loses clean especially when there is no WWE title anywhere in sight.


This company is so stupid and wonders why they can't elevate anyone else. The bookers are terrible


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tag champs lost via pinfall to Cena
IC champ lost via pinfall to Orton

:vince


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:mark:

great RKO.. outta nowhere!

:rko2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Solid match. Another ending you could see from miles away but the finishing stretch was fun.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice way to bury your champion, WWE. Why did Ziggler have to take the pin?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

That was a beautiful RKO. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn when the crowd gasped!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That shit was beautiful. Orton's clean as fuck in the ring.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

they had cesaro and rollins out there and randy pins him clean? this fucking company


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

God. Damn.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Dat RKO tho


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Why do I put myself through this


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> "This is awesome" chants? Really?


Too right dude, it was good but nowhere near deserving of that chant. Low standards much.


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

LOL totally forgot about Seth Rollins standing there. :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Orton not hooking the leg on the pin


Shoulder Coverage > Hooking the Leg

There's a reason people focus on shoulders in amateur wrestling


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fun fact: Pop-up variations of moves always make for good finishes.

Great back-and-forth match, even though the pin _might_ make it's way to Botchamania.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Uh Lawler.. that was a page directly from DDPs book...


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

sick finish


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Please don't call Orton one of the best ever. It's disrespectful to the true greats.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Definitely gonna be Orton/Rollins at HIAC. Damn that match sucked.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Hahahaha ''the winner gets Rollins, THE OTHER GUY gets Orton''


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Superkick said:


> Why do I put myself through this


Go back to RFWHC :side:


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm going to mark the fuck out if there's an authority double cross here


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

_Why do I keep watching this shit? WHY?!_


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Everyone now wants Orton to turn face. Why? Because of edited videos of RKO's on youtube?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing RKO. Good match.


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

I feel very bad for Cesaro.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Man that RKO was something else.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWFuckery the IC champ loses clean especially when there is no WWE title anywhere in sight.
> 
> 
> This company is so stupid and wonders why they can't elevate anyone else. The bookers are terrible


It's Vince. I hope you read a thread someone posted a week or so ago where there was an interview or something with one of the guys from the creative team.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Top heel status for Seth. :lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lol fuck this show.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Um...


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Randy's definitely gonna turn face. It's about time.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Ziggles selling that curb stomp like a gawd


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:buried


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh Dolph


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

God i cant wait till randy RKO's the shit out of rollins.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

He stole that move from DDP


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Snapdragon said:


> Shoulder Coverage > Hooking the Leg
> 
> There's a reason people focus on shoulders in amateur wrestling


This isn't amateur wrestling.Hooking the leg is something you're supposed to do, especially seeing as Dolph is the IC champion he should have hooked the leg.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Damn Seth getting that heat. First real big heel they've had in a while.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Orton face turn confirmed. Oh wait, it already was.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Why did Orton just take that? RKO him!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

orton grabs the contract


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good to see WWE does their best to make their champions look strong.

:ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger/Rollins :banderas Those two have awesome chemistry. Damn shame Jack has to job, though.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins stealing the limelight :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

And once again Ziggler looks like a geek.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Instead of "the loser" they are saying "The other guy"

:lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow. That match card was fucking awesome.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Superkick said:


> Why do I put myself through this


I don't know.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Sick RKO at the end from orton


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

They will climb on a pole!

To reach a contract!

For a guaranteed match!

With a man!

Who has a contract!

For a guaranteed match!

For the WWE World Heavyweight Championship!


*WHAT THE FUCK, MAN.*


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Dat RKO


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lawler John Cena will climb in the ring with Dean O' Ambrose.....

fpalm fpalm


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Does Kane get his 30 ft dong in See No Evil II?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWFuckery the IC champ loses clean especially when there is no WWE title anywhere in sight.
> 
> 
> This company is so stupid and wonders why they can't elevate anyone else. The bookers are terrible


Orton and Cena gotta look strong bro. They've only been pushed for 12 years people might lose faith in them.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Swagger about to get burried some more! Thwagger Must be happy about this


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Great finish, but damn Cesaro being out there was a waste since he didn't interfere at all. Cesaro/Ziggler at HIAC is going to be dead because there's no build.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> It's Vince. I hope you read a thread someone posted a week or so ago where there was an interview or something with one of the guys from the creative team.


Well Vince is the booker right LOL


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Please don't call Orton one of the best ever. It's disrespectful to the true greats.


He is one of the greats and you'll just have to deal with it! rton2

He's got all the tools and accomplishments to back it up and only a blind hater could try denying it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Orton vs Rollins would be a damn good match, but not as good as Ambrose vs Rollins. Don't f*ck this up WWE


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh man, the way Orton was stalking rollins :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

jbhutto said:


> He stole that move from DDP


Who stole it from Johnny Ace. Point?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That match got a "this is awesome" chant.

The credibility of that chant taking hits every week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry, but that RKO was sick af. Orton has amazing and fluent timing.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Please don't call Orton one of the best ever. It's disrespectful to the true greats.


The true greats were all trash, especially your favorites. Mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> Orton and Cena gotta look strong bro. They've only been pushed for 12 years people might lose faith in them.


If you want to make Orton look strong then you let him beat someone that is not IC champion.l Don't you need to make Ziggler look strong for his match with Cesero for the title?

There are tons of guys on the roster that Orton could have beaten.

The WWE need to stop feeding their mid card champions to anyone they want to make strong. Tehhy should be making their mid card champions stay strong.

Imagine if when Honky Tonk Man or Warrior was iC champion and the WWF would have jobbed them out to main event stars?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A shame that Ziggler had to lose to make Orton look strong for the ppv.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TB Tapp said:


> fuck you dolph maybe that will teach you to put the belt in your carry on


But he wears it backwards like Nigel used to. :\


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> They will climb on a pole!
> 
> To reach a contract!
> 
> ...


Post of the night


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> That match got a "this is awesome" chant.
> 
> The credibility of that chant taking hits every week.


Put yourself in their shoes. That was the first decent wrestling match they've seen in an hour.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Man that was a good match. This Raw has been awesome so far. Still see some people whining on here


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I'm done until the main event. An hour and 20 minutes of this shit is enough for me.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Instead of "the loser" they are saying "The other guy"
> 
> :lmao


LOL STUPID WWE


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well Vince is the booker right LOL


Well you said "bookers" so I thought I'd let you know 

The creative team gets a lot of hate from all of us.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> Put yourself in their shoes. That was the first decent wrestling match they've seen in an hour.


Then how about a "THIS IS DECENT" chant?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

The "jenna said what" ad is the most corny advertisment I've ever seen.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> He is one of the greats and you'll just have to deal with it! rton2
> 
> He's got all the tools and accomplishments to back it up and only a blind hater could try denying it.


Others might say only a blind mark would say this.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

See, logical booking would have Rollins and Ziggler on smackdown would it not?


----------



## Shadewood (Oct 29, 2002)

jesus what are half of you complaining about, raw has been intense so far, by having the main eventers beat champions (while also making the champions look strong in the match) it puts over how big the main events are at hell in a cell, stop crying over zigglers and the dust brothers, raw has been awesome

oh and please shut the hell up with the burial crap, honestly, talk about a broken record

on another note, that match was awesome, orton and ziggler both looked amazing


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Then how about a "THIS IS DECENT" chant?


I wonder if we'll ever get a 4 Out Of 10 chant.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Swagger. America's favorite failure.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Swagger vs Rollins interesting


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No reaction for swagger lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jack Thwagger is the man for the JOB.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swaggie time!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

2 dead matches back to back. FUCK!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Sorry, but that RKO was sick af. Orton has amazing and fluent timing.


:clap

Orton doesn't get the credit he deserves. Blandy Boreton blah blah.

always puts on consistent entertaining matches when given the time. Same with Ziggler.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bae touching up that undercut. :banderas


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Randy Orton ‏@RandyOrton 2m2 minutes ago
How about that RKO out of nowhere... #Raw

:lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Then how about a "THIS IS DECENT" chant?


PWG would totally get this done.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Swagger ready to botch and injure Rollins before HIAC.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Swags Vs. Rollins? Didn't see that coming.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah he's a real american alright. 

Arrest record, resume of botches and a douche hair cut.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I think I'm done until the main event. An hour and 20 minutes of this shit is enough for me.





Spoiler: ....













:troll :troll :troll :troll :troll :troll


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Swagg has a black eye???


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Shadewood said:


> jesus what are half of you complaining about, raw has been intense so far, by having the main eventers beat champions (while also making the champions look strong in the match) it puts over how big the main events are at hell in a cell, stop crying over zigglers and the dust brothers, raw has been awesome
> 
> oh and please shut the hell up with the burial crap, honestly, talk about a broken record
> 
> on another note, that match was awesome, orton and ziggler both looked amazing


Forget it bro. It's cool to hate on everything. Makes you seem as if you understand everything. This Raw has been really good. This forum gets a bit annoying sometimes but the cool people who actually analyze rather than cry "bury bury bury" are fun to communicate with.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Randy Orton ‏@RandyOrton 2m2 minutes ago
> How about that RKO out of nowhere... #Raw
> 
> :lol


Atta boy Randy keep that trending


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

This is the first RAW I have watched live in over 4 years.... Why I am doing this?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

And once again comes up a recurring problem in the WWE - predictability. 

Was that match good? Sure. Was the ending unpredictable in the least? Not at all.

No one can get behind Ziggler or any other similar midcarder in matches like this b/c no one buys into the fact they may win.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Orton having fun with the "RKO OUTTA NOWHERE" stuff


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seth is amazing as the arrogant little bitch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The One Man Gang said:


> :clap
> 
> Orton doesn't get the credit he deserves. Blandy Boreton blah blah.
> 
> always puts on consistent entertaining matches when given the time. Same with Ziggler.


Not always. When he doesn't care or he's in one of his moods the match suffers greatly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Think I'm out as well. So far this is the same Raw I've seen the last 3 months. Rams are currently winning which surely won't hold up too long so we might have a game on our hands. :mark:

RAWLOSESLOL


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Honestly I would have Jack Swagger do a redemption story and build him up again to face Rusev again and win.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry :rollins but yep, I'm missing you wrestle. This show is fucking draining to watch. I'm going to get a McDonalds and eat myself into a deep sleep. Goodnight guys, try to enjoy the rest of the show.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

When they bring up Cole vs Lawler fpalm


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Shamans said:


> Man that was a good match. This Raw has been awesome so far. Still see some people whining on here


I would not say it's been awesome but certainly good. This week the matches have been good quality(I am writing this after Orton vs Ziggler) and tied into the storylines they are driving. Hardly any promos either. A lot better than last week which was boring until Rock came out.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Randy Orton ‏@RandyOrton 2m2 minutes ago
> How about that RKO out of nowhere... #Raw
> 
> :lol


Credit where credit is due, that was pretty cool


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm here like -


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Superkick said:


> And once again comes up a recurring problem in the WWE - predictability.
> 
> Was that match good? Sure. Was the ending unpredictable in the least? Not at all.
> 
> No one can get behind Ziggler or any other similar midcarder in matches like this b/c no one buys into the fact they may win.


It was a good run, friend.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger needs a refund from Supercuts ASAP.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Man idk, something about Seth Rollins being a heel just doesn't seem to click to me


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

JBL: Who did you beat at Wrestlemania 27 Magul?

(Vince in all the announcer's ear): *DONT REMIND THE AUDIENCE MICHAEL COLE WAS A HEEL AT ONE POINT. THEY FORGOT ABOUT THAT ALREADY*

King: Let's talk about this match in the ring guys comon


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> This is the first RAW I have watched live in over 4 years.... Why I am doing this?


That's 4 years of your life you can always get back. Just remember how much better life was without the WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Swagg has a black eye???


He got it from tyson kidd, like 2 weeks ago on Main Event.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Brye said:


> Think I'm out as well. So far this is the same Raw I've seen the last 3 months. Rams are currently winning which surely won't hold up too long so we might have a game on our hands. :mark:
> 
> RAWLOSESLOL


Don't blame ya, honestly.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Randy Orton ‏@RandyOrton 2m2 minutes ago
> How about that RKO out of nowhere... #Raw
> 
> :lol


:drake1

I love Orton. No ****.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Brye said:


> PWG would totally get this done.


:lmao True.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rollins is so f*cking punchable :lmao


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins has a great physqiue these days


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Honestly I would have Jack Swagger do a redemption story and build him up again to face Rusev again and win.


I wouldn't mind seeing a Swagger training montage in the style of Rocky IV


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Talk about a horribly boring match


----------



## Shadewood (Oct 29, 2002)

Shamans said:


> Forget it bro. It's cool to hate on everything. Makes you seem as if you understand everything. This Raw has been really good. This forum gets a bit annoying sometimes but the cool people who actually analyze rather than cry "bury bury bury" are fun to communicate with.


definitely man, some people are never happy


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Well...this is a very underwhelming match. Their ME/Smackdown matches were much better.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Were is this raw taking place? The crowd is appallingly quiet


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Superkick said:


> :lmao True.


No spoilers but at BOLA Night 1 Trevor Lee and Cedric Alexander get a "Both These Guys!" chant during their match. :lmao


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

People saying Rollins is boring in this match, good he's heeling up his move set.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HAHAHA HE FORGOT HIS OWN FUCKING CATCHPHRASE


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> That's 4 years of your life you can always get back. Just remember how much better life was without the WWE.


It was way better, but at least the RAW I last watched 4 years ago wasn't as bad as this shit.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I've really enjoyed this Raw so far!

That said the crowd seem a bit quiet for this one. Not exactly the match of the night.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what is the logic of Rollins and Orton watching each others matches when they are not even going to be facing each other


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

pwlax8 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a Swagger training montage in the style of Rocky IV


I mean it's Rusev is practically Ivan Drago (albeit a worse version)


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

This Raw has been okay, nothing really dumb has happened yet


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Orton is going to RKO Swagger after the match and pose. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Definitely gonna be Orton/Rollins at HIAC, so I guess that leaves Dean/Cena at HIAC.

Or a 4way.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Anddd the face turn begins now


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Swaggers haircut rn....


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So this match is a Mountain Gorilla vs Snake Plissken


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

kurtmangled said:


> Were is this raw taking place? The crowd is appallingly quiet


Atlanta.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rollins actually using psychology in his match take note Orton and Ziggler.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Every match is gonna have someone come out and hog the entrance ramp tonight


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TromaDogg said:


> Atlanta.


Worst WM crowd ever


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The crowd should be dead. Why care about either of these matches? It's just two random matches with no setup..

I am at home not giving a fuck, even more quiet than them.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Others might say only a blind mark would say this.


Nope, you're also an Orton hater from what I've seen so it's no surprise you'd say this nonsense. (you had an ava of Cody with a mic? Wanna make sure I don't confuse you with somebody else)

Objectively, what is there you can use to deny him being an all-time great? He didn't draw? Neither did Bret, HBK or Undertaker just to name a few greats. He's not great on the mic? Neither were Bret, Warrior, Mysterio, Benoit, Lesnar and so on. He's earned his spot but he'll probably have to retire before people will give him the credit he deserves. I remember the same being said about Edge's status as a legend, but once he retired, I haven't heard that since.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

So it seems when wrestlers finish their match they deem putting on a t shirt as getting dressed.

"no puting on Jeans Randy?"

"no time! just pass me my t shirt so I can go wind up Rollins!"


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Dean Ambrose should prank Seth Rollins and dye the blonde part of his hair another color


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger is literally in purgatory. fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Brye said:


> No spoilers but at BOLA Night 1 Trevor Lee and Cedric Alexander get a "Both These Guys!" chant during their match. :lmao


Yeah, I've heard lots about this year's BOLA from another user on this site who got its DVD's. Just waiting for it to posted online. :sad:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh man. thank jbl,"Atlanta, we've got a problem" lol, that we do, that we do. Well the authority does, we can have fun lol.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Swagger is literally in purgatory. fpalm


It's bury midcard tonight at Raw. First Ziggy, now Swagger. Not the match, but what's going to happen afterwards.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The matches have been decent, especially Orton vs. Ziggler. But this Raw is lacking in excitement, and I mean more than usual.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> He got it from tyson kidd, like 2 weeks ago on Main Event.


No, he got it from Cesaro botching, but everyone likes to pretend Cesaro is flawless.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Swagger is literally in purgatory. fpalm


Yep, AKA the midcard.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Swagger is literally in purgatory. fpalm


Feels like 90% of the roster is. Hence they have to beat Ziggler has a champ because that's the only way they've got to separate one guy from another.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Orton's T-Shirt is a very face-ish colour...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't wait for the live event this Friday in Montréal. Sami Zayn just tweeted he's gonna be there! :mark:


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Orton costs Cena the match 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Orton's T-Shirt is a very face-ish colour...


It also matches his purty blue eyes:woolcock


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> The crowd should be dead. Why care about either of these matches? It's just two random matches with no setup..
> 
> I am at home not giving a fuck, even more quiet than them.


Since when do they setup Raw matches? 

I thought Orton/Ziggler was good, and Swagger/Rollins has been solid so far. I love the fact that all the top guys are involved in singles matches tonight. That's a nice change from what we usually get.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

you suck chants


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Seth is killing it as a heel. Listen to that heat


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rollins is getting quite a bit of heat tonight.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Feels like 90% of the roster is. Hence they have to beat Ziggler has a champ because that's the only way they've got to separate one guy from another.


Ziggler's had much better booking than Swagger the past several months, let's not even go there. 



Markus123 said:


> Yep, AKA the midcard.


At least other midcarders are making it on the PPV card.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Did we ever get a You Suck Dick chant?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh Jerry can hear the crowd this week?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

He's not the only one that pretends he can't hear what they're saying King!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Fucking King :lmao

I'm convinced WWE reads this shit.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Rollins is fucking over as heel


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

No-one can say Rollins is a poor heel when he gets heat like that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Nope, you're also an Orton hater from what I've seen so it's no surprise you'd say this nonsense. (you had an ava of Cody with a mic? Wanna make sure I don't confuse you with somebody else)
> 
> Objectively, what is there you can use to deny him being an all-time great? He didn't draw? Neither did Bret, HBK or Undertaker just to name a few greats. He's not great on the mic? Neither were Bret, Warrior, Mysterio, Benoit, Lesnar and so on. He's earned his spot but he'll probably have to retire before people will give him the credit he deserves. I remember the same being said about Edge's status as a legend, but once he retired, I haven't heard that since.


There's no doubt Orton is an all time great. It just depends on where he's ranked within the other all time greats. Also I highly endorse just going with what you like rather than trying to be objective with wrestling. The arguments are made to be subjective. Plus 90% of the people arguing are going to be extremely subjective anyway.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

"Let's go Rollins"?


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> Oh Jerry can hear the crowd this week?


LOOOL SO TRUE. STUPID FUCKING WWE.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow Rollings a natural face is a pretty good heel

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dat wheelbarrow suplex. :banderas


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Atlanta just needs to be house show crowd. Don't ever have TV taping at Atlanta again.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, Rollins is a heel the fans actually hate, fantastic.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

sick leverage german suplex by swagger there!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with Dat HBK spot.

:hbk1


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I think someone told King about the thread in here about him pretending not to hear what the crowd is chanting. He used it in his commentary. Lol. Honestly, if they have to resort to coming to this forum for their material, then you know they're completely out of material.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Assuming they don't flip flop Ambrose to a heel, turning Orton face is going to look pretty silly when Reigns is back.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wheelbarrow suplex. :mark:

+1 to Jackie Boy for bringing that variation out on TV again.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> No-one can say Rollins is a poor heel when he gets heat like that.


Agreed, he is the only one besides Steph, HHH and Russev that consistently gets heat.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

"Swagger Bomb" easily the worst name for a move. 

sounds like a drink.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Another good match. Love tonight's raw. No comedy bullshit. Proper matches.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Shamans said:


> "Let's go Rollins"?


It was Let's Go Orton.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Ziggler's had much better booking than Swagger the past several months, let's not even go there.


At least Swaggs is getting on tv. Talk to Big E or Justin Gabriel about that.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice move


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Swagger seriously forgot his catchphrase?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Damn, Rollins is killing it with the heat he is getting. I am starting to actually like him as a hell


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't help but feel this match would be better if it was just tad faster paced.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

way to set up an ankle lock by hurting his knee

*******


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Match started out slow, but it's actually picked up some steam and has been pretty decent


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What was that Swaggles?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Avada Kedavra. :mark:


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

What is it with these long matches tonight? Just end already ffs.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

skyman101 said:


> What is it with these long matches tonight? Just end already ffs.


that's what happens when you have 3 hours to kill.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

That finish kinda looked awful lol


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Never realised how good of a seller Rollins is.. to think TNA could have picked Rollins/Ambrose up on the cheap a few years back HAHA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah Rollins!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Very sloppy match...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton da gawd.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

hahaha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Right on his head.............RKO outtta' nowhere!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Orton


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol NEED a gif of Orton sliding to Rollins


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

skyman101 said:


> What is it with these long matches tonight? Just end already ffs.


I prefer longer matches over filler matches tbh with you.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

RKO outta nowhere!!!


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

sick off swagger being a stooge. :cuss:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rollins wins by rollup that's how you beat a face without burying him. That match was way better than Orton/Ziggler.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

How did Rollins win that? and why did Randy RKO Swagger? damn..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Swaggy :buried


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why are Orton and Rollins beefing? Just turned on Raw.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler and Swagger vs Rollins and Orton on Smackdown, please?

And Swagger looked pretty fucking good in the match - manhandling Rollins like NOTHING.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

For some reason i actually like both Raw and Orton tonight...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Orton's been awesome tonight.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Randy Orton is a smooth motherfucking


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

GOAT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Orton looks like he just spit a freestyle.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

At least Swagger took a protected loss.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Randy's shown more emotion here than in the last four months.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Seth is the only good heel in the company right now.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Loved that face off. After a long time I actually feel like WWE has some star power


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"the other guy" is now "the loser" :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Orton when he has direction >


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Ziggler and Swagger vs Rollins and Orton on Smackdown, please?
> 
> And Swagger looked pretty fucking good in the match - manhandling Rollins like NOTHING.


Swagger is one strong SOB. Remember the time he swagger bombed Alex Riley even though he was sandbagging like a douche?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Marked out for the stare-down. Woke the crowd up quite a bit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Batz said:


> Very sloppy match...


That...was not a sloppy match. It seemed find to me, save for the end because it was a bit rushed, but it was pretty damn good imho. Too slow paced for both men, but it looks like WWE is having them kill time.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Now that's the MNW episode I want to see... that was one of the biggest reasons I watched Nitro!

This Raw hasn't been horrible this week luckily... actually some solid storytelling going on for once.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

More WCW burying on Monday Night Wars tomorrow night LOL!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Orton is tonight's MVP atm. 

But the crowd seems to legit hate Rollins, so he's clearly bloody good at his job.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can we get BRIE MODE, and Nikki please.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Half time coming up. Time for Sting to come out or something.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Orton with the incoming face turn means that they're turning Ambrose heel at HIAC. 

Guess Vince or Cena or both just simply cannot handle anyone becoming the crowd favourite. 

That said, this will keep on happening as long as Cena is forced down people's throat. ANYONE, even the fucking Lannisters would be faces if they got put in a ring opposite Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...um....uh...how the fuck are they going to not mention _that guy_ when Saturn, Malenko and Eddie bounced with him?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Randy when he's involved in something that makes sense... :clap


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd like to see Orton vs Rollins (but it will be too predictable. Orton will lose)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton's smooth as fuck man. If I was that dude's friend, I'd never take my girl around Orton.

"It's guys night out"
"Orton just wants to hang with the fellas"
"No new friends"
You're sick you shouldn't come".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> No, he got it from Cesaro botching, but everyone likes to pretend Cesaro is flawless.


Botches happen....


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Randys killing it tonight


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

this has been great raw so far

but you just know some adam rose,bunny,el torito,mini gator bull shit is incoming


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> Rollins wins by rollup that's how you beat a face without burying him. That match was way better than Orton/Ziggler.


Yes, because Swagger is SO being pushed and TOTALLY has had multiple title reigns in the past two years and TOTALLY isn't missing out on the second PPV is a row. 

Swagger's fucked, just because he lost via roll up doesn't mean he's booked better than Ziggler and doesn't mean WWE doesn't treat him like garbage.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> I think Randy's shown more emotion here than in the last four months.


 His best performance since the night after TLC. Let him just go beserk and run his mouth and not be a chickenshit heel.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> That...was not a sloppy match. It seemed find to me, save for the end because it was a bit rushed, but it was pretty damn good imho. Too slow paced for both men, but it looks like WWE is having them kill time.


Don't get me wrong it was a good match, but some awkward transitions. Swagger and Rollins really work well together.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Can we get BRIE MODE, and Nikki please.


Already had one shitty divas match, let's not go for two.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This Raw has been ok, but it just makes you realise just how bad last weeks was up until the rock showed up as this raw has been 100x better than last weeks.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Amber B said:


> So...um....uh...how the fuck are they going to not mention _that guy_ when Saturn, Malenko and Eddie bounced with him?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Already had one shitty divas match, let's not go for two.


Just to see what Nikki is wearing tonight :homer


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BRAD MADDOX ON THE APP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

When the Network comes to the UK it'll be another thing I won't buy. I don't need to relive, I have all the memories in my head


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Orton with the incoming face turn means that they're turning Ambrose heel at HIAC.
> 
> Guess Vince or Cena or both just simply cannot handle anyone becoming the crowd favourite.
> 
> That said, this will keep on happening as long as Cena is forced down people's throat. ANYONE, even the fucking Lannisters would be faces if they got put in a ring opposite Cena.


Don't see that happening, but even if it did, who could Ambrose possibly attack that would get the crowd to turn on him? Cena? He'd probably go more over, honestly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Interviewing her boo. :ass


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

It's bullshit that Benoit is being erased from history. What he did was horrible but he's the best technical wrestler to ever hold the title.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The titty master and his client.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

renee's getting hot under the collar right now


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Renee looking good.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Of course one of the better RAWS we've had in a while is in front of a dead crowd


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh my god Renee looks GORGEOUS tonight~~~


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

First he's gonna answer her questions, then he's gonna master some titties.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Renee can expect that dick all up in her pooter tonight


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> Renee can expect that dick all up in her pooter tonight


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Dean... lol. He's the man.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I like Ambrose, but that was....:maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the big slow the cry baby


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Renee gave that subtle "he about to beat my shit up tonight" look.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Another AC/DC-ism for Dean.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He just met you 3 years ago, Dean. 
Ambrose off his meds. Renee with them "fuck me" eyes :ambrose


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Renee wants the D


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Did ya'll see the look on Renee's face before they panned to Big Show?

Da thirst :maury


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' tension :lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh my god I am loving Dean Ambrose, this man is awesome!


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Okay man I love this Raw but big show is boring as hell


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Ugh. Fuck off Big Show.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

if ambrose isn't fucking her, he sure could. she just drools around him.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

So glad Show is getting the push he finally deserves 

Tied of Rusev squashing up and commers


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Renee was feelin that.

She ridin the highway tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

You know, for some reason, Big Show looks like a giant, bald Nick Cage.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> At least Swagger took a protected loss.


'Protected' while he was rko'd at the end, has no plans, is not in a feud, and is going to sit out a PPV for the second month in a row.

He's not protected anymore than Ziggler is - at least Ziggler's got a guaranteed part on the HIAC card - Swag is toast.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Renee gave that subtle "he about to beat my shit up tonight" look.


That was not subtle :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah Show, because it's not like you've failed miserably before.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

She gives the same look to :cena4 and :reigns

:vince5


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dat look on Renee's face in the end. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

318 million Americans about to be disappointed lol


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Why do they have to keep tying this "I'm winning this one for America" bullshit into every Rusev feud? I'm pretty sure most Americans hate Big Show, and want him to lose.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can we just get rid of Big Slow and put the camera back on Renee?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rusev/Big Show happening during halftime. Let the Kurt Angle speculation begin. :side:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Doesn´t Big Show punch people with the other fist?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big Show- Hot Atlanta. Think he meant Hot-lanta! :lol

o0o0o0oo0o0o0o Lana!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lana's looking good, as always!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Ambrose character is any indication of his sex life, he must be the pussy pounder. Breaking backs and making them beg for more.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev reminds of Umaga.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> She gives the same look to :cena4 and :reigns
> 
> :vince5


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lawd god Lana's ass


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well this will tell us if Show is going against Brock next or not. Hoping Rusev wins.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Hot Altanta. :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If someone like Rusev is pumping Lana then there's still hope for me


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I haven't seen Kofi Kingston in a while. Where the hell is he? Haven't seen him since that NOD 2.0 thing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> You know, for some reason, Big Show looks like a giant, bald Nick Cage.


And just as ridiculous


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

LAWLER SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> She gives the same look to :cena4 and :reigns
> 
> :vince5


uh, no she doesn't. she literally licks her lips after being next to dean


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Bold claim but I say this match will be surprisingly good.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Ambrose quoting David Allan Coe in that promo. "If you're big star bound...it's a long hard ride" :mark:


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Brye said:


> Rusev/Big Show happening during halftime. Let the Kurt Angle speculation begin. :side:


Say what you want, but Kurt Angle beating Rusev is better than anyone else beating him.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Another AC/DC-ism for Dean.


Dirty Deeds.
Highway to Hell.
As Cena implied on Smackdown, Big Balls.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Mark Henry to screw the Fat Slow cos putting over young talent clean is below the Fat Slow.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

oh no, Big Show fpalm

time to change the channel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

amhlilhaus said:


> uh, no she doesn't. she literally licks her lips after being next to dean


Yes. She does.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Only 1 hour left :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This match is going to be ass. Hopefully it's short.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Renee wants dat Lunatic fringe all up in hea.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Dirty Deeds.
> Highway to Hell.
> As Cena implied on Smackdown, Big Balls.


Pretty soon it will be Rosa Mendez aka Whole Lotta Rosie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Dirty Deeds.
> Highway to Hell.
> As Cena implied on Smackdown, Big Balls.


He'll be Deep In The Hole, she'll feel Thunderstruck and afterwards she'll have a Nervous Shakedown.

I think we're done here.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DriSees DriSees :lana


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Lana looking good :yum:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Lana


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Columbus day? why is that still a thing?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lol at how big of a piece of shit Columbus actually was.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lana's hair and make up game is fucking awful tonight.

Honey, get yourself together.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't celebrate Columbus day :draper2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh, hey C.J. Perry.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Lana's not wrong. Fuck Columbus.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

YOO ESS AAY


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Lana for being clever enough to rock pink lipstick and a pink kerchief in her front pocket as a part of the WWE titty cancer tie-in. bama


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pet peeve: When a chick can't match her real hair to her FUCKING WEAVE.
Lana has failed me


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat shot at the braves :westbrook5


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Lana hot as foook


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh damn, an Atlanta Braves reference. My jimmies are officially rustled.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The Rock to interrupt this again, please.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Damn Lana is a great heel.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lana isn't wrong. Columbus was an absolute piece of shit.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

fuck that bitch


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

dat cleavage


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Lana's hair and make up game is fucking awful tonight.
> 
> Honey, get yourself together.


She was just backstage getting Rusev'd


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wait a minute, Rusev and Lana are heels? Not in my book


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Fuck Atlanta!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' heat. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Brye said:


> lol at how big of a piece of shit Columbus actually was.


Yeah he was garbage and most adult Americans realize that.

I wasn't paying attention, what did Lana say that got the crowd so heated?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Lana's hair and make up game is fucking awful tonight.
> 
> Honey, get yourself together.


she looks great.

:durant3


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

WTF he can speak English?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Columbus is a bitch though so I'm not mad.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> I don't celebrate Columbus day :draper2


Come celebrate Canadian Thanksgiving with us!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Dude Lana is looking so hotttttt

Tan or makeup ? IDK

that casino line was kind of racist lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao That Braves comment was gold


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> She was just backstage getting Rusev'd



You could say she was crushed...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> *Lana's hair* and make up game is fucking awful tonight.
> 
> Honey, get yourself together.


At least it ain't worse than Swagger's. :troll


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Stop taking Rusev. You can't talk.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> She was just backstage getting Rusev'd


Crush! My pussy Rusev :lana


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Those two got heat

The rock gave them a good rub


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SHU....TUP


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CHA TAHP! :lana


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lana got the crowd going


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

how epic would it be if Kurt Angle's music hit???


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Yeah he was garbage and most adult Americans realize that.
> 
> I wasn't paying attention, what did Lana say that got the crowd so heated?


Something about the Braves.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Lana's not wrong. Fuck Columbus.


lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lana is great, she and Russev really get it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If you had a spine....I'd rip it off with my hand....and rip it off.

George Zimmerman needs to stick to his native language.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lana should bring up Dan Uggla and BJ Upton's contracts next.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Say what you will about America 

you say something bad about the Braves in Atlanta you may legit get killed


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"If you had a spine I will rip it out and then rip it out."

Eloquent.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

killacamt said:


> how epic would it be if Kurt Angle's music hit???


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A lot of build up for this squash match.

RusevWinsLol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Here comes :mark: The Roc.........oh the Big Show


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

killacamt said:


> how epic would it be if Kurt Angle's music hit???


I would jump out of my chair with both index fingers pointed in the air.
Even if I had a broken freakin' neck.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

autechrex said:


> Lana isn't wrong. Columbus was an absolute piece of shit.


Columbus killed many natives through sword and sickness. His men spread STDs and pathogens that were alien to the Natives. In the first four years, 4 million people died due to him and his men.


----------



## Argentine Backbr. (Aug 23, 2014)

Fuck Big Show


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

killacamt said:


> how epic would it be if Kurt Angle's music hit???







:banderas


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> At least it ain't worse than Swagger's. :troll


Swagger's hair is sexy, bruh. :kobe


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That fan choking himself.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

killacamt said:


> how epic would it be if Kurt Angle's music hit???


Hobbling down the ramp on a drip


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WE need Damien Colomdow tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Lana got the crowd going


She gets me going every week :deron


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> A lot of build up for this squash match.
> 
> RusevWinsLol


MarkHenryInterferesLOL


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Amber B said:


> If you had a spine....I'd rip it off with my hand....and rip it off.
> 
> George Zimmerman needs to stick to his native language.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

JamesK said:


> MarkHenryInterferesLOL



BoDallasInterferesLOL


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Henry should be out soon...?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I admit, if Lana and Rusev are good at anything it's definitely getting heat.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

killacamt said:


> how epic would it be if Kurt Angle's music hit???


Won't happen, but I'd go fucking nuts if I heard this 






:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Vince is jizzing at the heat Rusev is getting atm. Its going to make it even more likely they're gonna get behind :cena3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Im not on the big shows side Cole


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Lana looks hot as fuck tonight. Could give two shits about the hair/makeup combo.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

InB4 Big Show gets DQ'd for excessive aggression.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Columbus killed many natives through sword and sickness. His men spread STDs and pathogens that were alien to the Natives. In the first four years, 4 million people died due to him and his men.


u mean Hernan Cortes


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

who actually wants to see a big show/mark henry feud. no fucking thanks.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

They mad.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

What are they chanting?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

THEY'RE GIVING HIM THE CHOP! :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol 
that's probably the best thing Show's ever done


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at Big Show.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

What the fuck is that?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

NIce little moment there.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf is that :lol


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

At Least Rusev sells godly. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Someone gif that grown man doing the robotic tomahawk chop.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

I wonder if Lana has any panties on under that tight skirt


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lawler just called Rusev "Russo". Lol :russo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well one thing about Show, he knows how to go with the crowd.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Am I the only one cheering for Rusev?


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I guess nobody watched an Atlanta Braves game.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, Rusev has a great dropkick.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolShow bama

HOLY FUCK AT RUSEV WITH A DROPKICK TO SHOW :O


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rusev is so fucking good at everything.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

What a dropkick


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

DAT DROPKICK.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Rusev is awesome


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Lol at the Atlanta Braves chant


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rusev with a dropkick 

:wtf


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

BloodShed said:


> InB4 Big Show gets DQ'd for excessive aggression.


:cena Ruthless Aggression.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I love hearing that Braves tomahawk chant!!! I'm still a GA girl at heart!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

DAT DROPKICK


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JamesK said:


> What the fuck is that?


You have never seen a Braves or Florida State game before


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Hobbling down the ramp on a drip


:aryalol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Am I the only one cheering for Rusev?


Does cheering for Lana count?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Yay Big Show


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If Kurt Angle's music was to hit right now...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

CRUSH!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Am I the only one cheering for Rusev?


I am


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Got confused by that chant because I normally only see it in Kansas City but I forgot about the Braves, lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> What is the crowd chanting?




Never seen the Atlanta Braves, I see.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Am I the only one cheering for Rusev?


Nah I want him to win too, not being American i have no reason to care what him and Lana says!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Am I the only one cheering for Rusev?


So am I. But not wholeheartedly. I find this whole U.S vs Russia thing very childish.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

When other crowds chant a sport chant, they are called "bizarro world". But this chant is okay.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Id understand the chant if the braves made the playoffs but ... They didn't.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MNF is back on. No Angle tonight.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Was that Brendan Fraser in the KFC commercial?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

gif from that dropkick please.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

This is just strange haha


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

At least the crowd is making noise, would be dreadful without.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thinking back on that Braves joke, a Russian would know as much about MLB baseball as Americans would know bandy. Funny joke but the context of Lana using it is so off. Cheap heat works even if it makes no sense I guess.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Vårmakos said:


> who actually wants to see a big show/mark henry feud. no fucking thanks.


What about the rumors of a Tim Tebow vs Rusev match at Survivor Series?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Rusev looks like an overgrown dwarf next to Big Show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Got confused by that chant because I normally only see it in Kansas City but I forgot about the Braves, lol.


And florid state for college football


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Only Big Show could make me root against my country


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Never seen the Atlanta Braves, I see.



TBF not many would give a crap about some baseball team


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

ITT: People that have never watched a single game of baseball


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I had no idea what was going on with that chant there.

I'm assmuing from a few things I read on here and what they said it's a baseball thing?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Snapdragon said:


> ITT: People that have never watched a single game of baseball


Probably outside of North America. Although I wouldn't be able to live without baseball.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Farmers only?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> ITT: People that have never watched a single game of baseball


because it's like cricket, only more boring.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Yay Big Show


Of course she has a cena shirt.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Shamans said:


> TBF not many would give a crap about some baseball team


Baseball is amazing.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Lana has a hot body but her face is over-rated.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Lana could tell me she has AIDS
and I would still fuck her


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rusev is an amazing talent.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

It's about time Tyson left that bitch.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> because it's like cricket*, only more boring.


*Rounders.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is Lana evil because she is not "american"?
That is like saying in Canada someone like Angle or Duggan were evil


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rusev's face. :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shamans said:


> Lana has a hot body but her face is over-rated.


You're not into the smouldering look she has. I think you're part gay.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Brye said:


> Baseball is amazing.


To each their own bro. I'm sure it has it's moments since it has had such a following but my point is not many people even in the U.S care about baseball anymore let alone internationally.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Of course she has a cena shirt.


Cena would hit it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I AM Glacier said:


> Lana could tell me she has AIDS
> and I would still fuck her


:jay


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, time to end this.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> *Rounders.


:lmao

That's still a thing?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Shamans said:


> Lana has a hot body but her face is over-rated.


:what?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Big Show on the 2nd rope


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Shamans said:


> To each their own bro. I'm sure it has it's moments since it has had such a following but my point is not many people even in the U.S care about baseball anymore let alone internationally.


Fair enough, definitely not internationally haha.

But these fantastic playoffs have definitely got people more into baseball recently. I can understand why people find it boring but I love it.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> You're not into the smouldering look she has. I think you're part gay.


I prefer AJ lee, Torrie Wilson, Trish. 

Lana is a super thick layer of make up. She's like those air hostesses on air planes. Super hot body though and still hot face. Just over-rated


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Nattie needs to stop all that cryin and put Tyson over her knee already. You know he wants it. :ex:


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

glad to see the young and up coming Big Show is expanding his move set with some high flying maneuvers


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that the million dollar dream lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I AM Glacier said:


> Lana could tell me she has AIDS
> and I would still fuck her


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> Cena would hit it.


put them cankles in an stf


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> Cena would hit it.


so would most of the guys posting here, and some of the girls too


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

animus said:


> I guess nobody watched an Atlanta Braves game.


 Apparently not haha


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

That long ass rest hold.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Headliner said:


> :jay


I'm guessing that he also has AIDs? If that's the case, why not?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> ITT: People that have never watched a single game of baseball


Hope this is more an observation and not a criticism. Football is the only sport I like, i did know about the chant though.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Henry to cost the Fat Slow in 3....2.....1....


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

We need a crowd to chant "You fat bastard" to Big Slow. Why can't wrestling fans be more like football (soccer) fans?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

ffs this match is still going.

edit: Henry turn incoming.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RATINGZ :henry1


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Here comes Henry. Cue turn or Henry attack on Rusev.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Heel turn in 3...2...


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

every match has been drawn out tonight.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shamans said:


> I prefer AJ lee, Torrie Wilson, Trish.
> 
> Lana is a super thick layer of make up. She's like those air hostesses on air planes. Super hot body though and still hot face. Just over-rated


You gotta admit that those three you mentions would need some makeup as well though. Most women do. Except Demi Lovato.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Of course she has a cena shirt.


A ghetto ass homemade Cena shirt. :lmao


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Shamans said:


> I prefer AJ lee, Torrie Wilson, Trish.
> 
> Lana is a super thick layer of make up. She's like those air hostesses on air planes. Super hot body though and still hot face. Just over-rated


Yeah, girl hasn't aged that well since her days in the front row at FSU games


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I know it's for a good cause but henry looks funny in that shirt.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Somebody going to get their ass kicked.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, Big Show has to be protected.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm really warming up to Rusev lately. Before it was mostly Lana carrying him but he's really shown a lot in the ring.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL, good call on the Henry interference.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the faces attack the heels two on one again? LOL

this fucking company


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heel turn


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

FUCK OFF HENRY


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

that was anti climatic


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fuckin' HELL!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Big Show is crying lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

oh god is Show going to cry again????


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ almighty, this shit will continue now.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CALLED IT. I DESERVE INFINITE GREEN REP.


----------



## Argentine Backbr. (Aug 23, 2014)

Fucking crying? Fuck off


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Big Show and Mark Henry. On my TV. In 2014.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Sounds like I've actually missed a decent show so far


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Ref got scared :maury


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Can this fuck lose a match?

Feuds dont exist when they are one sided.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God big show is crying again


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

316,428,529 American fans jut groaned


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

God forbid that fat slob ever puts over a young guy


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn, Rusev actually coming off more as the face with that.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Honestly how does this give America a good image? Only helps the stereotypes that Americans are dumb (which is stupid and we need to end it). 

Two Americans ganging on one Russian dude.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> CALLED IT. I DESERVE INFINITE GREEN REP.


he lost by DQ...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I feel bad for Rusev.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

lol @ that shitty fucking knockout punch.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

No turn?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The lesson to be learned here: 

If you can't win fair and square, just double team the guy and beat him up. 

That's the American way!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That's what a job does? Huh?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, please give us Swagger/Rusev again. fpalm This Show/Henry vs Rusev is awful.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF was that?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Bitch Asses having to double team Rusev. #faces #prideofthenation


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Henry and Big Slug can't beat Rusev one on one so they have two double team him to beat him LOL

yeah JBL way to be an american, not fighting someone one on one.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Typical Americans ganging up on a foreigner who happens to be very patriotic of his homeland. 8*D


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd argue that in terms of recent performance, Rusev is at the top of WWE. The guy does all the subtle things. Great seller, intimidating, good wrestler.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

and Rusev is the heel? LOL VINCE


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

pointless fpalm bring back koslov.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rusev went out fighting


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show taking Rusev out with ease while Henry struggled. They are saving the turn.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

rusev stays and fights 2 guys, such a heel!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Team America heeling it up. Always needing your friends


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That horrible knockout punch


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How Rusev the heel here?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

TripleG said:


> The lesson to be learned here:
> 
> If you can't win fair and square, just double team the guy and beat him up.
> 
> That's the American way!


Exactly my point. And the crowd cheers them. Just gave America a bad image lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

RUSEV WINS LOL


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TripleG said:


> The lesson to be learned here:
> 
> If you can't win fair and square, just double team the guy and beat him up.
> 
> That's the American way!


Double teams, Fuck Yeah!

Winning dirty, Fuck Yeah!


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Kurt Angle hope lives for another week. :


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shouldn't a punch have a fucking wind up or something?

Big Show just extends his arm and taps it off his opponent.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

So, America still can't beat Rusev and they done this before HIAC? Who will he fight then?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WTF Lawler :lmao


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Alright


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow Lawler botched the fuck out of that promo.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A pole on a match? A pole on a match? A POLE...ON A MATCH?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The fuck is up with Sheamus's beard?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

fella


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

On Columbus Day, Americans do heel stuff. Oddly appropriate.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

WAIT WHATTTTT. I just started watching a bit ago. Ambrose Cena tonight?!?!?! And they're doing the Orton consolation shit?!?!!? :faint:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Rusev stood up to two giant guys double teaming him. A true hero.

They randomly moved the contract to RAW huh? I'm good with that, more likely Ambrose wins via bs.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> The lesson to be learned here:
> 
> If you can't win fair and square, just double team the guy and beat him up.
> 
> That's the American way!


And here's the US champ, the king of the assholes Sheamus.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Glad to see they are protecting the young gun's credibility.
No one wants to see big show tap.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL @ Both JBL and Lawler botching the match type.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Fat Slow and Henry are more irrelevant than.. well, they are the pinnacle of irrelevant in this company. Go away!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Lawler and JBL are just fucking embarrassingly incompetent.

Also fuck off Sheamus.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I gotta say, Sheamus looks more badass with that extra facial hair. I wish he would turn heel.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Get Big Show the fuck out. Seriously, I can't even describe the level of anger/depression/misery I experience when I hear that "WeeeeeEEEELLLLLLLLL!!!". Get him out. Please. He had a good run, let's move on.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

This is better than a Sheamus promo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena and Wiz on a song together? :lol


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Now this forum will say Rene wants Sheamus up in her?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cheer the Irish dude with a funny accent


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Actually listened to that new Cena/Wiz song earlier today. Not as bad as I expected it to be.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That Cena/Wiz collab :krillin


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> A pole on a match? A pole on a match? A POLE...ON A MATCH?


That's an idea for Russo!! Put a pole on top of a match, on top of a turnbuckle. First one to accidentally light the match and burn the building down wins!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cena never rap at your age again. EVER.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> On Columbus Day, Americans do heel stuff. Oddly appropriate.


Big Show should've started a slave trade to make it more appropriate.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"They shoulda never let Cena spit with Wiz Khalifa."
Way to promote your own product.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What ever happened to Cena and R Truth doing an album?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I gotta say, Sheamus looks more badass with that extra facial hair. I wish he would turn heel.


And feud with Swagger, plz.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Americans are bullies!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wiz kahlifa is pure garbage. Fits right in with Cena.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Cena and Wiz on a song together? :lol


Two songs together! :lmao


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Cena's right. They never should have let him "spit" with Wiz Khalifa.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> How Rusev the heel here?


Its just like Vince claiming the Indians are heels and Colombus was the face.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

2 chocolate bars:

Sexual Chocolate Mark (Oh) Henry
(Mr) Big Show


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> Fat Slow and Henry are more irrelevant than.. well, they are the pinnacle of irrelevant in this company. Go away!


They should be jobbing and that's it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I actually thought the Rusev/Show match was decent until Henry interfered.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Kramer loved burying others :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JamesK said:


> This is better than a Sheamus promo


This is better than a Mark Henry/Big Show feud.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> You gotta admit that those three you mentions would need some makeup as well though. Most women do. Except Demi Lovato.


Yeah but some need more. Anyway different tastes.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Titus is eating an apple on the app. Vomit incoming.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah I am pretty sure Sofia vergara has never used head and shoulders.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

JamesK said:


> This is better than a Sheamus promo


BAWW GAAAWD! SHE'S BROKEN IN HALF!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

"Pole on a match"

"Contract on a match on a pole"

:maury


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

mgman said:


> 2 chocolate bars:
> 
> Sexual Chocolate Mark (Oh) Henry
> (Mr) Big Show


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> This is better than a Mark Henry/Big Show feud.


I thought that _was _the Mark Henry/Big Show feud.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Kramer loved burying others :lol


The difference is Kramer is GOAT. Kramer > Fat Slow


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Wait a minute, why was Rusev getting booed so much? Isn't he supposed to be a heel?

:lmao

And also, I thought patriotic gimmicks were obsolete because we've moved on from such barbarism? It just doesn't make sense that they crowd was making any noise at all. It's just bizarre.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JamesK said:


> This is better than a Sheamus promo


as well as this


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Am I supposed to know who this fuck is?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

JamesK said:


> This is better than a Sheamus promo


:lmao :lmao and that wasn't the best of that match, the sweeping brush spot is the GOAT.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

This show chrisly knows best looks like a complete shite show. Who cares about some millionare? How's that a big deal?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Whoa Chrisley!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm calling it, Sandow gets attacked by Todd Chrisley


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That man cannot have any feeling in his face.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the WWE was smart enough to not let that loser cut a promo on raw LOL


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Just got off work what happened so far?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at those eyes.

Dead. Like a shark.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

that reaction for the us champion. just fire sheamus


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

too many limes
TOO MANY LIMES !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is that the real Todd Chrisley or is that an animatronic?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

So Christley''s just in the audience? They advertised that shit? :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh fuck the metro and his kid are at raw.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The guy to him shaking his head. :lmao


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

It's actually pretty damn funny.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

So what was the overall point of Show/Henry/Rusev.....


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow. Still 45 minutes to go.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> as well as this


And this


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Damn, that reaction to face Sheamus, good pop.. Oh wait.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

POLE ON A MATCH CONTRACT ON A MATCH ON A POLE


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't really care for Sheamus but he should get some pyro


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Todd Chrisley is going to bury Damien Mizdow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah let's cut away from our wrestler to focus on some people who have nothing to do with your show.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Watches it every day?

It's a weekly show you asshole!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :HA :HA They probably don't even watch wrestling


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Of course Lawler likes that shit show.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Well I'm done watching Raw for the night. My A.D.D is kicking in and Raw definitely can't hold my attention. PS4 TIME!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This chrisley guy is so far in the closet he's having adventures in narnia


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> Wow. Still 45 minutes to go.


Where's tonight guest host?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Kramer loved burying others :lol


Kramer you're fighting children!?!?!

We're all in the same class!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god they're interviewing celebrities like Monday Night Football does.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The dude behind him.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

creepy bald man in the background.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That fan in the background.

:lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuck that shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Who's that guy in the front row yapping?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

"quiet on the set". Wtf is that. Should be "silence on the set". 

Anyway. Mizdow!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> And this


I cant stop laughing at the beating of his chest prior to failing with the moonsault.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> This chrisley guy is so far in the closet he's having adventures in narnia


/thread

You win the internet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TrainRekt said:


> Well I'm done watching Raw for the night. My A.D.D is kicking in and Raw definitely can't hold my attention. PS4 TIME!!


You watch for 2 and how hoursand are going to stop right before the Ambrose vs Cena match


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

NewJack's Shank said:


> Just got off work what happened so far?


Nothing of importance. It's cena vs Ambrose as the main event (contract on a pole match).


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

We all know Miz gets crickets, but God damn. :lmao So much for being "Hotlanta". Maybe this is Georgia's way of sticking to the 'E for buying Dubya See Dubya?





Brye said:


> I'd argue that in terms of recent performance, Rusev is at the top of WWE. The guy does all the subtle things. Great seller, intimidating, good wrestler.


I wouldn't say he's at the top, but he damn sure is in the upper tier due to the traits you mentioned. He needs a bit more polish on the mic, as evident by him slipping up during his promo, but I'm sure he'll improve there and become a major player for years to come.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mizdow running the ropes outside the ring :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F'kin Mizdow :lol


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Whats the main event tonight so I can decide if i want to sit through this or not


Edit-Alright thats sound legit thanks Flanders


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't even bother watching the Miz anymore, i spend all his matches watching Sandow on the outside :lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Waiting for the Miz-dow's bet-ter chants.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> You watch for 2 and how hoursand are going to stop right before the Ambrose vs Cena match


I'm the same way. Sometimes 10:30 to 10:55 is the dead spot where you're tired, you've already watched two hours and you're like "I'll just catch it on youtube tomorrow. Time for bed."


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Mizdow is great. Hilarious. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ouch, even the stunt double...I mean shadow feels the effects


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

NewJack's Shank said:


> Whats the main event tonight so I can decide if i want to sit through this or not


Cena/Ambrose contract on a pole match


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

NewJack's Shank said:


> Whats the main event tonight so I can decide if i want to sit through this or not
> 
> 
> Edit-Alright thats sound legit thanks Flanders



Ambrose vs Cena contract on a pole.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still amazed over Rusev's dropkick :durant3


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Miz ends up getting his ass kicked
Sandow Helps Miz Win


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Lawler is doing my fucking head in tonight. 
Replace him with Todd Phillips ASAP please!


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

God damn it Sandow is awesome. This is some real comedy. Not that el torito shit


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

You know something is wrong when the entire feud is being carried by one of the competitors managers.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> And this


If any gifs needed RKO's outta nowhere its these lol


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Omg fucking Sandow on the outside copying everything Miz does is priceless


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mizdow beating up Sheamus Stunt double


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Mizdow > Miz
Not even a competition, Sandow is better at being Miz than Miz is at being Miz.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So many Austin mentions as of late


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oooh. Heat between cole and lawler. :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mizdow with the headlock! :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> You know something is wrong when the entire feud is being carried by one of the competitors managers.


Heyman/Lesnar v. Cena.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Mizdow is more over that these two.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At first I thought this was terrible, but it's really growing on me.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

We want Sandow.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sandow


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Sandow is awesome turns chicken shit into chicken salad


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Contract on a pole lol, Damnit im probably too late to make Russo jokes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mizdow is too entertaining lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sandow continuing to prove why he's God-tier. :maury


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

For real though this would not work back in the day. You would not want to take away from what's going on in the ring. But Sandow has taken chicken crap and turned it into chicken salad. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Heyman/Lesnar v. Cena.


lesnar brought it in the ring. what's miz doing?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

30 mins left? The main event is going to be an interference for sure.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sandow/Vacant GOAT fued this year


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

That Mizdow roll.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mizdow is pure gold... why isn't this guy given more by the office.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sandow :lmao :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Damien Mizdow > this match. And that isn't an insult to the match.

Mizdow is just awesome.


----------



## Shadewood (Oct 29, 2002)

Mizdow is TV genius hahaha


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Lawler: Say anything you want about Canada, but they saved my life in Montreal. Remember that JBL?
Cole: JBL wasn't even here!! I was!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fella looks like a geek.:lol

That was clever.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

That Mizdow roll was outstanding


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Miz/Mizdow antics are incredibly entertaining.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

YESSS!!!  MIZ AND MIZDOW


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Hilarious. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SHEAMUSLOSESLOL


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

I am glad that Brock is not at the show tonight because he would be jobbing for sure...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus loses - smiles. Douche


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

give mizdow the belt. it'd get a bigger pop than anything else.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh my gosh so funny from Sandow :lmao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Someones got to have a gif of Mizdow's forward roll.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Well, it was a decent show while it lasted


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Kill me, please. PLEASE.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What in the fuck?! Who da?!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'm glad Atlanta is booing this bullshit.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Why is Dennis rodman going by nene leakes?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What the fuck is this shit and where's the main event?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nikki


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sighhhhh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What's with that woman's stupid ass wig?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

What is this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

This is the WWE we all know and "love."


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Who is that?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. Fucking hell.
This is embarrassing. Wow.:ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ohh noo, I forgot about this fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cameron and Nene Leakes in a Ratchet on a Pole Match.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus christ....


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Who is this guy with the blond wig??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who the fuck is this?

Oh my god. Black girls being black girls. Cameron reminds me of every ratchet ass girl I've seen this weekend alone. And there were many.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

is this nene chick a ******? :hmm:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn NeNe is huge


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Who the fuck is neeny leaks?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nene has the perfect last name for this segment


time for us all to take leaks


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Ew...WTF! We're a ghetto reality TV show now.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

JamesK said:


> Who is this guy with the blond wig??


this guy


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wait, the Nene that's the guest host isn't Nene from the Wizards? :sad:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Who the fuck was that black transsexual I saw the Adams apple


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

The hell


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The actual fuck was that?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Who the hell?
Too much Total Divas fuff that no-one watches


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I didn't know WWE re-signed Shelton Benjamin...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Who the fuck is this?
> 
> Oh my god. Black girls being black girls. Cameron reminds me of every ratchet ass girl I've seen this weekend alone. And there were many.


"Sasha's ratchet!" "No she's not!"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

NeNe's Nose is near Triple H levels, it surpassed Summer Rae's nose.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Mizdow the GOAT


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Someone trying Ambroses elbow in real life . . . :maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JamesK said:


> Who is this guy with the blond wig??


Dennis Rodman


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KaineSpawnX said:


> "Sasha's ratchet!" "No she's not!"


Sasha OWNS though. (Y)


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SkandorAkbar said:


> is this nene chick a ******? :hmm:


Nah just an ugly celebrity


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

GURL BAH


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What gender is Nene Leaks exactly and why do they have their own dressing room?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> I didn't know WWE re-signed Shelton Benjamin...


:lmao


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nene vs Christley coming next! :cole


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> What gender is Nene Leaks exactly and why do they have their own dressing room?


"Undetermined"


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Can people please stop saying "ratchet". It's a shite word and the only time it should ever be said is when talking about ratchet and clank.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol at calling her a celebrity.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH a wigi board movie????


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Calling her a ****** etc. Are you guys like 7? Making fun of how someone looks?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

At least Nene Leakes was short...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Brye said:


> Sasha OWNS though. (Y)


NXT in general owns. (Y)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wasn't Bray suppose to show up tonight?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Stopped watching an hour ago and just scoffed down my McDonalds, not even going to put the show back on judging from the comments.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Pretty sure this "person" is from parts unknown.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Shamans said:


> Calling her a ****** etc. Are you guys like 7? Making fun of how someone looks?


Brighten up sourpuss.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> What gender is Nene Leaks exactly and why do they have their own dressing room?


Trans-ginger


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


>


Spin me john, spin me like one of your dancer girls


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm sure the money WWE paid that woman to show up was well worth it.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh Nikki..


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh no.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevermind......


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Total Sluts match 

no thanks 

pee break and monday night football time


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice way to advance the Bella feud...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

GURL BYE!!!!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh fuck really?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

OddSquad said:


> Stopped watching an hour ago and just scoffed down my McDonalds, not even going to put the show back on judging from the comments.


Total Divas shenanigans incoming. Wait a few minutes, then consider putting it back on for Cena vs. Ambrose.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Trans-ginger


That is a hell of a cross to bear.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How many times do the TD segments have to flop and get the silent treatment before they get the damn idea no one wants this on Raw.................


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

fuck this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Piss break


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Total Divas


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JBL and Lawler are fucking imbeciles.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Shamans said:


> Calling her a ****** etc. Are you guys like 7? Making fun of how someone looks?


I think alot of people, myself included, weren't sure what it was at first...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Crowd has no fucks to give.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Get back to North Korea, Rodman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No response whatsoever even in her hometown :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me that we lost to the browns king, really appreciate it :doh


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

:faint:


HBK 3:16 said:


> At least Nene Leakes was short...


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Out comes Karma. Dang, shes back!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Well shit


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Naomi's arse is huuuuuuuuuuuuuge.

In a good way.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Crowd gives zero fucks :HA


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWE knows their audience so well.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Shamans said:


> Calling her a ****** etc. Are you guys like 7? Making fun of how someone looks?


That doesn't look like any woman I've ever seen as someone said looks like Dennis Rodman


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

The crowd is pumped for dis biatch.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait no buildup for Bella vs Bella at HIAC?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

OMG ITS SHELTON BENJAMIN !


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wish Bubba Ray could come back just to power bomb each and everyone of these women thru a table.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I'm sure the money WWE paid that woman to show up was well worth it.


Yeah, the whole fourteen dollars.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

NeNe Leakes thick as fuck, damn. 

Nice ass plus sized lady.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Boo louder, damn you!


----------



## A-Jerichoholic (Aug 18, 2014)

Care Factor = Zero


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh for fuck's sake. NO ONE CARES ABOUT THIS SHIT. WHERE'S THE MAIN EVENT THAT WE'RE OBVIOUSLY NOT GOING TO GET TO SEE BECAUSE OF FUCKERY?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

lol who the fuck is that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nene stopped being likeable after season 1. This is not working, WWE you fucking morons.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Even the crickets won't churp for Nene.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A fashion designer? What has this company came to?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"reality star" What's her name, Wiki Leaks or something?


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nikkis Ass


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> NeNe Leakes thick as fuck, damn.
> 
> Nice ass plus sized *lady*.


I'm still not sure on that part.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

OK I fell aslleep at my computer, During the end of ORton/ dolph and I wake up to this shit.

please why wouldn['t i have had apnia lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

At least they're keeping Rosa out of the ring.
...
What does Rosa do again?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nikki :banderas


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Summer GOAT


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cena gets to tap that ass on the road


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

And the crowd is going crazy!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bigg Hoss said:


> NeNe Leakes thick as fuck, damn.
> 
> Nice ass plus sized lady.


you cannot be serious


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Def gonna be fuckery in the cena/Ambrose match. Most likely a normal rematch next week in which cena goes over. HIAC looks like Ambrose/Orton, cena/Rollins. And the crowd goes meh


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Sandow is trending and this celeb guest isn't.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Brie's angel wings.. ohh boy


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Lok said:


> Pretty sure this "person" is from parts unknown.


:

It's probably wrong to find this amusing, but genuinely made me laugh.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Mizdow with the trend.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> At least they're keeping Rosa out of the ring.
> ...
> *What does Rosa do again?*


Blow Michael Hayes...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think I need to lower the volume on my TV. The noise from the fans is just too fucking much for my ears.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brie Mode 
:maury


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Tavernicus said:


> Brie's angel wings.. ohh boy


Brinoa.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

KaineSpawnX said:


> At least they're keeping Rosa out of the ring.
> ...
> What does Rosa do again?


She fucks Michael Hayes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> NeNe Leakes thick as fuck, damn.
> 
> Nice ass plus sized lady.


Girl bye


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> At least they're keeping Rosa out of the ring.
> ...
> What does Rosa do again?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Brie screaming legit made me lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice exchange.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

''Are you kidding me'' Great ring psychology Nikki


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BRIE FUCKING DID IT!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All I care about is Chocolate Thunder lawdddddd

bama4


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dat blow off.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Michael Cole trying his best!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd cum on NeNe's face just to cover it up. Damn she's ugly.


----------



## A-Jerichoholic (Aug 18, 2014)

Dont sing is run annoying? Bloody hell


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

So is that the payoff to the Bella feud? :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> you cannot be serious


You cannot be seriously talking to me as if I care what you think of my opinion. 

Yes, I am. That's what an actual 'thick' woman looks like. And her outfit is nice, too. :draper2



WhyTooJay said:


> So is that the payoff to the Bella feud? :lol


I thought that's what you guys wanted? Them out of the main event picture?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Welp hopefully that's the end of the Bella feud at least


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

OH MY GOD SHE DID IT !!!! OMFG !!!! WOOOOW !!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:bahgawd what a match
A slobberknocker


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Who is this mad dancing black man with the blonde wig? STOP DANCING!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What the hell is that Bella beating Bella you just wasted the feud , She pin her sister in a tag match


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Haha now no more matches please.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yay Rosa has something to be happy about cause she on the winning side.

That a good thing right?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

THAT was the pay off for the whole feud?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'd cum on NeNe's face just to cover it up. Damn she's ugly.


I'd have to suffocate myself with a plastic bag just to get over the shame...


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Brie beats Nikki and the crowd still doesn't give a fuck. :clap Good, don't support/cheer this garbage.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

well okay then


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I love how WWE books every single female face to act literally interchangeable. Not one of those women have a characteristic separating them.

And if you're a heel you're either crazy, a bitch or both.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I wanna know who fathered the Chrisley kids.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


>


That's my guilty pleasure movie.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

At least in comparison to the Kathie Lee and Hoda thing that was relatively painless.


----------



## A-Jerichoholic (Aug 18, 2014)

Waste of time


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The gender jokes stopped being funny like 10 pages ago.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I wonder how much Rodman got paid for that appearance


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Is it just me or does every time Brie Bella opens her mouth and noise leaves her body, it would drive one's self to go on a shooting spree?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

She looks like something you'd wake up beside after having a spiked drink in Bangkok.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Anybody else wanna jerk off NeNe Leakes with me?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

WhyTooJay said:


> So is that the payoff to the Bella feud? :lol


I hope so


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Yay Rosa has something to be happy about cause she on the winning side.
> 
> That a good thing right?


When she goes backstage she's going to help someone else experience the happiness she experienced.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> I wanna know who fathered the Chrisley kids.


Probably NeNe. :dance


That is if Nene is a woman. I'm not convinced.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Who is this mad dancing black man with the blonde wig? STOP DANCING!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Anybody else wanna jerk off NeNe Leakes with me?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Brye said:


> I love how WWE books every single female face to act literally interchangeable. Not one of those women have a characteristic separating them.
> 
> And if you're a heel you're either crazy, a bitch or both.


emma is the only diva with a personality and she is constantly buried so lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ya'll are some disrespectful motherf***kers. I can't wait till an ugly white woman comes on the show so I can her an animal, an IT or transvestite.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Anybody else wanna jerk off NeNe Leakes with me?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> ya'll are some disrespectful motherf***kers. I can't wait till an ugly white woman comes on the show so I can her an animal, an IT or transvestite.


Way to make it about race.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I prefer this Nay nay. :side:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> ya'll are some disrespectful motherf***kers. I can't wait till an ugly white woman comes on the show so I can her an animal, an IT or transvestite.


Does Rosa count?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> The gender jokes stopped being funny like 10 pages ago.


But bad humour is all we have left to stop us from descending into madness due to this awful television that for some reason we can't stop watching.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

WWE has really made me hate 6 man tags


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

How come nobody is complain about the booking? After all this Bella vs Bella stuff its pretty much over when she pin her sister in a tag match no a great payoff to that fued


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL

The WWE has four singles midcarders. Ziggler, Cesaro, Miz, Sheamus


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

No one fucking likes Cena anymore.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ladies and Gentlemen, please welcome, Captain Channel changer.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

John Cena, too save the show, bring in the ratings Johny boy.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Renee is so fkn wet right now HOLY SHIT!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Less than 15 minutes left.

Surely there can't be any Main Event fuckery, right? RIGHT?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Is it just me or does every time Brie Bella opens her mouth and noise leaves her body, it would drive one's self to go on a shooting spree?


Yep seeing her on last raw made me go on a killing spree, but i didn't tell anybody.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I literally hate John Cena

I fucking hope he breaks both of his legs


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> How come nobody is complain about the booking? After all this Bella vs Bella stuff its pretty much over when she pin her sister in a tag match no a great payoff to that fued



Because no one gives a fuck about it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol. Less than 10 minutes for the main event.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> ya'll are some disrespectful motherf***kers. I can't wait till an ugly white woman comes on the show so I can her an animal, an IT or transvestite.


And nobody will care.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is he talking like that?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> ya'll are some disrespectful motherf***kers. I can't wait till an ugly white woman comes on the show so I can her an animal, an IT or transvestite.


well summer rae looks like a bird:jordan


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Is Cena trying to copy the Rock now


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> ya'll are some disrespectful motherf***kers. I can't wait till an ugly white woman comes on the show so I can her an animal, an IT or transvestite.


We aren't making fun of cause its black it because shim looks like a man


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my god cena fuck off. He is trying so hard to suck the metaphorical dick. It's so annoying and old


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena is so damn corny.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cena is The Rock now?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brye said:


> I prefer this Nay nay. :side:


Wall always killin it.
:wall :wall


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

As if Twtter is respectable


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

what is that accent...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn Cena comes across as so phony when he does this


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The only one with guts to face John Cena....

Are we already forgetting that Lesnar beat the fuck out of him?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Less than 15 minutes left.
> 
> Surely there can't be any Main Event fuckery, right? RIGHT?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Cena is so damn corny.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So was the payoff to that half a year long feud that had multiple opens and closes to RAW really THAT piss-weak nonsense?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is Cena actually matching?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

John, please. Stop. Vince runs it, sadly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is this interview so long?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena's promo gave my syphilis.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> The fuck is he talking like that?


Bray Wyatt makes more sense than this clown.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena sure tooted his own horn. My god.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

I remember someone a few weeks ago said you can take any Cena promo and just change the name of his opponent and it's still the exact same promo. Total lack of respect for his opponent


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You're not The Rock and you're not funny. Fuck off.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena may as well have just finished this promo with 'All you have to do is BO-LIEVE'


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

John Cena...

Did he turn southern???.... WTF.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Cena is the first white boy I've ever seen that makes me want to say "Shut up n!gga."


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This guy has no fuckin' shame....:bean


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Billy Kidman said:


> Bray Wyatt makes more sense than this clown.


the ultimate warrior makes more sense than him.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

glad they're giving his epic surprise , ppv quality match 
all of 10 minutes


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey it's Bray, talking to us from the grave.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

The visuals in that video were so fucking good


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Has this RAW been any good?

I watched the first 40 minutes but then got distracted by hearing Robert Downey Jr is going to be in Captain America 3 and just been talking about that since haha.

I know Ambrose v Cena is up next but if the shows worth watching this week then I might just switch off and rewatch the entire show tomorrow. If it's been crap then i'll just keep watching for the main event. and not bother with the rest of the show.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm glad that they're making Bray's return a big deal.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh no, Bray hijacked a fog machine!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bray the goat don't screw it up twice morons.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ascension!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

These Wyatt vignettes are some serious shit.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Rock promos give me chills, Cena gives me cancer.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

You own the place Cena?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm genuinely curious what they're doing with wyatt himself. They've put more interest right back into him and I'm happy about that


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Valar Morghulis Bray Wyatt


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"Bray Harper" :maury


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow. That Bray Wyatt vignette... Just oh wow.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Undertakerowns said:


> ya'll are some disrespectful motherf***kers. I can't wait till an ugly white woman comes on the show so I can her an animal, an IT or transvestite.


Donatella Versace as a RAW guest?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wyatt getting his groove back.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Somebody needs to make a gif of Renee cringing at the end of Cena's promo.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

man those vignettes are so good.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

BRAY HARPER


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bray is going solo. Finally


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yeaaaaaa the Authority.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No more green for triple h?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Rock promos give me chills, Cena gives me cancer.


u habe de cancur b0ss


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Someone give an oscar to the guy that makes that videos

That was AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEE :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole: "Bray Harper! I can't even speak right!"

See you at Botchamania, MYGULL. :duck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

When did the authority get a titantron?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

DG89 said:


> Has this RAW been any good?
> 
> I watched the first 40 minutes but then got distracted by hearing Robert Downey Jr is going to be in Captain America 3 and just been talking about that since haha.
> 
> I know Ambrose v Cena is up next but if the shows worth watching this week then I might just switch off and rewatch the entire show tomorrow. If it's been crap then i'll just keep watching for the main event. and not bother with the rest of the show.


Promo wise not much. In terms of wrestling matches it was really good imo.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> THAT was the pay off for the whole feud?


it can't be... I mean, it feels like it but... no... this torture isn't really over is it? 

I... don't know what to feel right now.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bray Harper :cole


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Cena should be publicly executed for the heresy he just committed against The Rock


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn Steph is HOT bama4


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> the ultimate warrior makes more sense than him.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Bray Harper :cole


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Rock promos give me chills, Cena gives me cancer.


But, but, he's supposed to cure cancer!!!


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Lok said:


> Pretty sure this "person" is from parts unknown.



it was kamalas illegitimate son.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

@WWECreative_ish 2m2 minutes ago
If Dean Ambrose knocks out Todd Chrisley then Vince has a shot at becoming a billionaire again. #RAWTonight


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE having to literally re-debut Wyatt is laughable. Why feed him to Cena in the fucking first place if you wanted to push the motherfucker? They just don't plan ahead at all.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

since when has the lion rampant been in the authority logo?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:cole covering up his commentary botch.................elegantly. 


:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

StepHHH are terrible authority heels.

Vince really was the GOAT in that role. Ruthless, manipulative and vulnerable.

Stephle H just act like smug dickbags.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

All the Wyatt vignettes have been spot on and amazing. Props to the WWE video guys.


And 10 minutes for the main-event? Expect some fuckery...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Imagine if Bray returned to screw Cena out of his match vs Ambrose?

Hooo boy.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

What happened to the main event? did it get lost in the script halfway through the show?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> The only one with guts to face John Cena....
> 
> Are we already forgetting that Lesnar beat the fuck out of him?


Who?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cole right now


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Nikki Bellas hotel room keys on a pole match


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Batz said:


> All the Wyatt vignettes have been spot on and amazing. Props to the WWE video guys.
> 
> 
> And 10 minutes for the main-event? Expect some fuckery...


10 Minutes? More like 6 after the intros.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Awww man, no Bunny!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> Bray is going solo. Finally


Doubt it. His solo career is buried. I think he's going to become a fighting valet or something for Harper and Rowen and eventually just a valet for harper.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

10:55pm and NOW we have our main-event


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Who?


I think he meant to say Vacant beat the shit out of Cena.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> The only one with guts to face John Cena....
> 
> Are we already forgetting that Lesnar beat the fuck out of him?


Who is this Lesnar you speak of?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear...if Cena wins this, they're basically saying that the breakup of the Shield was pointless in the first place.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The Wyatts vignette. :clap


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I've read the Flash comics, and i don't remember him being a teenage-looking dorkus.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Ambrose to hit his finisher from the start and get the contract, yes please.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

What is this? A fucking 10 minute main event?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That GOAT RAW theme. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My favorite Raw theme


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Epic music.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Just heard the old Raw theme without watching the screen. Thought I time traveled.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Classic Raw Music


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That GOAT RAW theme.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hoping Bray interrupts this match!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I've never turned to face the TV faster than when I just heard that music. Good times, man


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Cena!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

three minutes for the main event. We going overrun tonight


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

autechrex said:


> What is this? A fucking 10 minute main event?


Show half of the match and then the rest airs on The Network, only 9.99!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

What the fuck is with the crowd..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Yes folks, watch 1999 for $9.99 and see how good WWE used to be"


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't why people are saying we only have a few minutes for the ME?

Raw always goes into 15-20 minutes of overtime.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It must be soul destroying for Cena to go out there and get his untalented ass booed every night. Unless he's so dense he doesn't realise that so many people hate him.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Bruce Blitz is gonna be good viewing if Cena wins


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Vince Russo rolling in his grave 

or at least I hope he's dead


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This fucking McDonalds mascot needs to fuck off.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

there's a cenation wank rag now


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Getting tired of Cena and Triple H aleways being on fucking tv


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck cena


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

You could reach that contract from the bottom rope....


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

UNSTABLE MAN ON A POLE!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean!


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Like 10 people cheering for Cena. :bryanlol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

3 hour show and yet they have to cram the main event in 5 minutes.

fuck this company.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> I've read the Flash comics, and i don't remember him being a teenage-looking dorkus.


Its the feminized version geared to CW's young affluent female target demo just like they did with green arrow.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Ambrose themes growing on me


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I don't why people are saying we only have a few minutes for the ME?
> 
> Raw always goes into 15-20 minutes of overtime.


Same people get mad when PPVs end at 10:45.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

This crowd. Kill it with fire


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ambrose is going to get Cena'd


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

autechrex said:


> What is this? A fucking 10 minute main event?


You're optimistic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is gonna end with no winner.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Why was lawler so excited to see Rollins lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

They need to extend his theme.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Couldn't Rollins and Orton have come out during the ads

and why the fuck is Kane coming out

UGH


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fucking Kane....


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

STOP DRAGGING THIS OUT.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

what is this shit the royal rumble


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> It must be soul destroying for Cena to go out there and get his untalented ass booed every night. Unless he's so dense he doesn't realise that so many people hate him.


He gets a massive reaction and that's what matters. In Pro wrestling as long as you're making the crowd move you're doing your job right.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So they are going to jump them. It's a trap.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thinking it's gonna be a fatal 4way at HIAC


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

look at the time we not getting a match here


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The whole roster is coming out.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So are we actually having a match?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Kane, go away. Go on. Git.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

No, Kane, you're here early. You can't interfere before the match starts.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Why the fuck are they wasting this much time...? fpalm


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Lol they're avoiding calling Orton's opponent the loser at all costs.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kane doing DAT movie promo work!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

is orton an ed hardy poster boy now?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

welp this shit ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Kane's not dead? FAWK!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

This should have gotten 20 minutes.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Steph is cringe as hell


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

fatal 4 way for the case? would that be so horrible??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I said it earlier. Many ramp hoggers!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*kane comes out*

:lawler "WHAT!?"

fpalm like anyone didn't expect that.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Is it me or did Cena just get no reaction?!?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Fuck em up Dean!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I hear Darren Young knows his way around a pole


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Randy gonna grab it?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Its the feminized version geared to CW's young affluent female target demo just like they did with green arrow.


what's sad about it is that arrow started off really good. But, Daredevil is coming, and I will have an orgasm.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Since when does WWE do on a pole matches? I thought that was a WCW TNA thing?


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Crowd sucks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why would it matter if they were going to beat the crap out of each other two weeks before the PPV when it was supposed to be the same night of the PPV the first time


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Dean doesn't want to win.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

DEAN FUCKING HATES SETH, WHY NOT LITERALLY SAY FUCK CENA THEN KAMIKAZE AFTER ROLLINS???????????????

where is the logic? why compete to get rollins when you can just do it now?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

It would be so easy to get the contract. You could do it in a second or two.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"The Lunatic Fringe". Take a look at that fringe on what is Ambrose's receding hairline


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Making Ambrose look stupid fpalm


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Plaudits to this guy with the EC3 shirt.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> I hear Darren Young knows his way around a pole


I hear a pole knows it's way around Darren Young. :dance



Yes, the worst anal joke ever made.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Does anyone hear the kids saying 'Dean Ambrose! STOP!'


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Dat clothesline, oh man.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

God, contract on a pole matches are stupid and make the talent look stupid.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I hear a pole knows it's way around Darren Young. :dance
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the worst anal joke ever made.


(Crowd cheers)


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

this crowd's dead.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Atlanta does not give a fuck!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ambrose biting Cena :HA


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao Ambrose bites!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:maury AWFUL acting from Cena.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Is the crowd dead?\


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bite that fucking hand, Ambrose.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

God this crowd sucks so much dick.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

No sell on the slingshot lariat. You suck Cena


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Dat Luis Suarez reference :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Luis Suarez reference :lol



Goldusto said:


> DEAN FUCKING HATES SETH, WHY NOT LITERALLY SAY FUCK CENA THEN KAMIKAZE AFTER ROLLINS???????????????
> 
> where is the logic? why compete to get rollins when you can just do it now?


Because Kane and Orton would stop him?


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

This match is stupid.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol. Reminding me why I never liked this gimmicky shit before. It looks horrible when they start acting like a couple of cripples the closer they get to the contract.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This match would be a lot better if it was a ladder match.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"That's why he's unstable!"

No Cole, that's an example of him acting like he is unstable.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm unsure if there is a crowd.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Goldusto said:


> DEAN FUCKING HATES SETH, WHY NOT LITERALLY SAY FUCK CENA THEN KAMIKAZE AFTER ROLLINS???????????????
> 
> where is the logic? why compete to get rollins when you can just do it now?



The authority is guarding him. They'll destroy Ambrose right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I guess Ambrose bites the hand that feeds him (and the WWE)


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Luis Suarez reference :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Because Kane and Orton would stop him?


implying that ambrose gives a shit


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Michael Coles bag of dicks on a pole match


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Crowd doesn't care. They wasted too much time.

A promo from Cena, commercial, Triple H and Steph enter, Dean and Cena enter and finally the rest of the fucking Authority enter... one by fucking one.

Now they're having to rush the match because they have no time.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This is the worst crowd ever


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Ambrose and Rollins just standing by each other.... Fucks sake.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol This match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

#WWEFuckery


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Good Guy Cena is going to hand Ambrose the contract.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

FUCKERY!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Funny how it's the guy who's widely referred to as a lunatic and unstable, yet he's the first guy to actually be clever enough to bite Cena's hand in order to break the STF.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Officially in overtime...


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh WWE I LOVE YOU FOR ONCE!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol Ambrose with the you can't see me


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssssss


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena vs Orton as the main event


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ambrose wins!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Woot! :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Feels weird ......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was so bad.

:ti


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

fuck off cena :bigdave


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Holy shit... they let Ambrose outsmart the golden boy?!!!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Still wouldn't put him over clean.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

thank GOD. for once WWE doesn't have cena completely ruin a feud.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

i dont care how it was done

thank mother fucking god Ambrose won


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

well that was uneventful.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank goodness.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Holy crap this is shittier than I could've possibly imagined.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Well that was somewhat anti climactic. At least they went with the right choice.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

:lmao

That match was so bad. At least the right man won.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Are they serious? ANOTHER CENA vs ORTON match?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

GOOD SHIT.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow they actually did the right thing


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CENA VS ORTON AT HIAC!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

So stupid, Ambrose wants Rollins that much he throws him out of the ring :lol

Ah well Ambrose wins that fuckery of a match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

so now we get Cena vs Orton. A nice fresh match that has never happened before.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank god


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well good thing that wasn't a PPV match
would have made more sense if Orton didn't ask for a match with the loser of the Ambrose vs Cena match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

have to protect the guy despite being a pole match
OK

Man this raw was so mediocre


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The match fucking sucked.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena vs Orton part 8 billion. I'm not really looking forward to that. Oh well. 

Ambrose vs Rollins inside HIAC is what they needed to do from the beginning. Glad they didn't fuck that up.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ambrose vs. Rollins. 
But Cena vs. Orton. 
*death by Snoo-Snoo reactions*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Such a stupid, anti-climatic match. Glad Ambrose won, but gah.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm still not 100% on this. I have a feeling they may do something next week to change the matches


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically this was just a way for Cena not to take a pin. :lmao Amazing


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a weak stand off.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena put him over Good Guy :cena5


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> CENA VS ORTON AT HIAC!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


SUCH A FRESH MATCH UP


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

This is awkward. It looked like the perfect spot for Cena to attack Ambrose.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm in shock they did what the fans want and not what Cena wants.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

2 weeks to build another terrible pointless Orton vs Cena feud 

*jack off motion*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That was a weird ass ending.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well at least we get a fresh match up.

Orton vs Cena is something we haven't seen before.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Are they serious? ANOTHER CENA vs ORTON match?


IT should have been Ambrose vs Rollins in the first place.

Im fine with that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I'm still not 100% on this. I have a feeling they may do something next week to change the matches


Same here.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why do we need another Cena vs Orton match without any buildup?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They tried to do two standoffs at the same time and couldn't get everyone on camera :aryalol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I wonder if the Orton Cena match will get changed before HIAC?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Too bad they didn't do that at Brooklynn... though I think the crowd was like "wait.. Cena didn't win? Really? Is this a dream?"


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Main events are drama based instead of being focused on an actual GOOD match

Shame they can't find a way to incorporate both. Because that match was horrific.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THANK YOU GOD!!!

We're getting Ambrose/Rollins Hell in a Cell. 

We are also getting Cena/Orton for the 8 billionth time (2nd time in the cell...yeah) and they had to have overbooking silliness to get Ambrose to that point, but fuck it. I don't care! 

We are at least getting the match that should happen!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Rollins theme is so bad


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

AmbroseWinsLol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok.... Nobody knows what to do.... This was an overbooked mess... Damn.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

See Everybody Wins
The Fans get Ambrose/Rollins
Vince gets Cena/Orton :vince5


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Anti-climactic. But Ambrose vs Rollins in a HiAC... :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Jesus even in a contract on a pole match Cena had to take some interference when he was about to win.

Thank God Ambrose won and we can get back to the fued we all wanted.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Good


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

That was one dead match and ending.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Doesn't matter, Ambrose won.


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)

YES!!!

Ambrose/Rollins - HIAC Main Event


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rollins/Ambrose better main event.......better......

Match was beyond awful, but at least Ambrose won. Goodness....


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Not gonna lie, that match was lots of fun. Really dig the ending with Cena basically standing there helpless as Ambrose grabs the contract down.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I really can't believe we're about to get YET ANOTHER Cena vs Orton match. :lol That is hilarious.

I'll take it if it means getting Rollins/Ambrose though no question.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Orton was really good tonight so who knows an Orton vs Cena match might not be bad.

Even if it is... we have Rollins vs Ambrose inside Hell in a cell!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ all the complaining about Orton vs Cena again. You guys wanted Rollins/Ambrose and you're getting it. Try to focus on the good for once.

If Orton/Cena is so boring, you can, y'know, not watch it? Just like I do with 90% of most PPVs nowadays.

It's weird to see Orton/Cena have a HIAC rematch, something that's never happened before to my knowledge. First one on one match to happen inside the cell more than once.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

So is Cena vs Orton the ME? LMAO


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

The whole idea of this match to face Rollins will have been pointless if Ambrose/Rollins don't go on last.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Anti-climatic shit just about sums that up. The right man won, but there was zero tension. He just sort of grabbed it while Cena watched, with no struggle whatsoever.

All to protect his walking-billboard ass so he could avoid getting pinned.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

At least Cena is out of Rollins/Ambrose.. for now. Excited to see their Hell in A Cell match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> Why do we need another Cena vs Orton match without any buildup?


Because they need someone for Cena to beat.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rollins/Ambrose better be the last match on that fucking card.

if Cena/Orton goes on last the crowd will shit on it so hard.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The match fucking sucked.


It was an angle not a match, and it was a poorly done angle at that.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Why do we need another Cena vs Orton match without any buildup?


Star power. It gives Rollins/Ambrose their big match and also has a marquee match with veterans. :shrug


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is a great example of why HIAC matches have lost their meaning and appeal... there's 13 days to build up a pointless Cell match between Cena and Orton.

The Cell used to be brought out once or twice a year when feuds are at their peak to end things in the most barbaric way... Now it's just an "ehh, we'll figure something out."


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Cena should have AA'd Ambrose, and I hate Cena.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

So what happened to all that nonsense about Cena going over and burying Ambrose? :jordan


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Loved how helpless Cean looked, with those big puppy dog eyes.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dean vs seth


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone want to bet that Cena and Orton end the show?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Redzero said:


> So is Cena vs Orton the ME? LMAO


Thats whats going to make the last few weeks and the Cena/Ambrose match pointless as fuck. Cena loses after weeks of trying to get the match he wants, yet still gets to ME. That makes sense doesn't it.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Shamans said:


> Orton was really good tonight so who knows an Orton vs Cena match might not be bad.
> 
> Even if it is... we have Rollins vs Ambrose inside Hell in a cell!!


Orton/Cena is the most played out match ever.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow. I am actually now pumped for HiaC. Glad WWE did the right thing, although they should have done it in a better way than that 5 minute shit-show of a match.

Oh well, beggars can't be choosers I guess. Maybe w/Cena vs Orton, they'll tie in an Orton face turn to at least add some kind of twist to keep it from being stale, since we've obviously seen the match a million times.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Are people bitching about the Cena/Orton match even though we all knew about it beforehand?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ambrose vs Rollins has to main event the PPV.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriously, just because Cena wasn't out cold and Ambrose didn't slowly climb up doesn't mean the finish was dead nor was it anti-climatic. If you ask me, it was REAL. Ambrose took advantage of a situation, knew he had the match won and just waited for Cena to turn around to taunt him and grab the contract. Cena couldn't have done a damn thing about. That finish is hugely under-appreciated.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Cena vs Orton is the ME. Orton said that on his fucking segment.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I want the network sooooo bad rn for backstage pass.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, time to call it a night,



Goodnight everyone, I love you all.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> Orton/Cena is the most played out match ever.


Usos vs Wyatts begs to differ


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Ambrose vs Rollins has to main event the PPV.


Metzler confirmed few weeks ago that Seth Rollins match is main eventing


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

hou713 said:


> So what happened to all that nonsense about Cena going over and burying Ambrose? :jordan


Cena will still go over Ambrose by being the ME, while Ambrose reward for winning will be a match in the mid card.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

How they going to do this Rollins vs Ambrose to start the pay per view or around 9:30 in the middle of the PPV?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Seriously, just because Cena wasn't out cold and Ambrose didn't slowly climb up doesn't mean the finish was dead nor was it anti-climatic. If you ask me, it was REAL. Ambrose took advantage of a situation, knew he had the match won and just waited for Cena to turn around to taunt him and grab the contract. Cena couldn't have done a damn thing about. That finish is hugely under-appreciated.


Wrestling isn't "real" though. People want tension and excitement; that match had neither.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

sharkboy22 said:


> Seriously, just because Cena wasn't out cold and Ambrose didn't slowly climb up doesn't mean the finish was dead nor was it anti-climatic. If you ask me, it was REAL. Ambrose took advantage of a situation, knew he had the match won and just waited for Cena to turn around to taunt him and grab the contract. Cena couldn't have done a damn thing about. That finish is hugely under-appreciated.


I think people are referring to the stand off that ended the show.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Well, time to call it a night,
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight everyone, I love you all.


I love you too. xo


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good to see Cena get protected for his match against Orton. The crowd will be hot for that fresh matchup!


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is why I don't like gimmick PPVs. Cena vs. Orton does not warrant a HIAC match, but hey, that's the PPVs gimmick, so why not? Dean vs. Seth has had that buildup, it had the false flag at SummerSlam and we're finally gonna get the payoff. I must say, the rivalry between Ambrose and Rollins has been great


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

pretty solid show imo


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Ambrose survived the golden shovel. He fucking did it. I believe in him now.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

While it was a bit overbooked I think the reason it felt flat it was mostly thanks to the attrocious commentary, Ambrose bitting his way out of the STFU was a cool spot but no one put any real effort on putting the moment over, I don't know its just as if WWE's production doesn't know how to make moments feel important anymore.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

How many matches was there on this RAW? It seemed like so few.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

At least Ambrose is getting Rollins ultimately, don't really care how it happened as long as it happened.

Also, I fucking love Dean Ambrose now; this man is amazing.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I thought it was cleverly booked, with all the interactions with Orton and Kane and everything. Their presence and involvement brought excitement to the match. Ambrose punches Orton causing a distraction. Cena attacks Ambrose, Orton and Seth get in Cena's face, Cena uses Ambrose to take them out, thus the brawl ensues. Ambrose takes advantage of the situation, ergo the brawl. Everything adds up in the end. God, it's like everything has to be a fucking 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle with some of you.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shocked Ambrose won, good choice to end finally a descent Raw (Y)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Redzero said:


> Cena vs Orton is the ME. Orton said that on his fucking segment.


Means nothing. It was just to go along with his claim about having the spotlight.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

El_Absoluto said:


> While it was a bit overbooked I think the reason it felt flat it was mostly thanks to the attrocious commentary, Ambrose bitting his way out of the STFU was a cool spot but no one put any real effort on putting the moment over, I don't know its just as if WWE's production doesn't know how to make moments feel important anymore.


Never really thought about it but that's a great point. JR knew how to sell main events, and important moments like that match should have been. These guys just aren't capable of doing it at that level.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Is raw over?

it's 10:30


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> I think people are referring to the stand off that ended the show.


Nah they're bitching bout the match because Ambrose didn't knock Cena out Cold. Or some big move didn't happen for Ambrose to get the win. Or there wasn't enough fingertips on the contract but get thrown off the turnbuckle moments. Or you know, predictable shit. 

I've been here long enough to know how this section works. When they can predict it, they call it predictable. When they can't, well, they just get mad it worked out some other way their 'smart' mark minds thought it would have. Either way, they're gonna fucking complain.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

hou713 said:


> So what happened to all that nonsense about Cena going over and burying Ambrose? :jordan


Tried to tell them. Nope, WWE is stupid enough to have Cena win is what they said.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

sharkboy22 said:


> Nah they're bitching bout the match because Ambrose didn't knock Cena out Cold. Or some big move didn't happen for Ambrose to get the win. Or there wasn't enough fingertips on the contract but get thrown off the turnbuckle moments. Or you know, predictable shit.
> 
> I've been here long enough to know how this section works. When they can predict it, they call it predictable. When they can't, well, they just get mad it worked out some other way their 'smart' mark minds thought it would have. Either way, they're gonna fucking complain.


it was a 5 minute non-exciting, ending in fuckery predictable match. Of course people are complaining.

not that Ambrose won, but the quality of that awful match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What was the point of having Swagger and Ziggler job, though? Especially Ziggler? Dropping the value of that IC title further, I see.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

People are honestly complaining about the quality of a object-on-a-pole match? 

Yeah, because we've gotten so many classic out of those over the years, amirite? :russo :aj3


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

As for Mick Foley and his house, they want Mizdow!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> People are honestly complaining about the quality of a object-on-a-pole match?
> 
> Yeah, because we've gotten so many classic out of those over the years, amirite? :russo :aj3


It makes no sense for anyone to be complaining about the match unless they wanted Rollins/Cena instead of Ambrose/Rollins.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Means nothing. It was just to go along with his claim about having the spotlight.


It was just confirmed on backstage pass that it will be the main event.

The loser gets the main event spot. Only in WWE.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yawn.... can't believe I stayed up for that 

Like how they teased us with that Cena heel turn fucking sucks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Other than the occasional flag match, object on a pole matches are TERRIBLE. It's impossible to put on a good match where after any move you have to immediately run at a pole.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

WOW, WWE Logic actually matching real world logic in regards to the OBVIOUS decision since JUNE of this past year to finally put Dean & Seth inside the cell ever since the betrayal. Sure we had to throw in the third wheel the SHIT factor of pro-wrestling, had to get there via contract on a pole match, half the roster interfered in order to keep Jon Boy strong enough to make sure those leeches known as children continue to buy his merchandise but damn it for one night they finally did it.

Vince & pals YOU deserve this.....


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> It was just confirmed on backstage pass that it will be the main event.
> 
> The loser gets the main event spot. Only in WWE.


just means ppl gonna stop watching after the first HIAC match, thats what i'l do anyway :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

All this bullshit Ambrose has been involved in since his return has been kinda hard to watch, but I'm happy we get Ambrose-Rollins in the Cell.

The end justify the means.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena/Orton can't be the main event. No fucking way.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

fpalm

Couldn't even go a year without another boring ass Cena/Orton match on ppv.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

is it true that Cena/Ambrose vs The Usos vs Stardust/Goldust was longer than Cena vs Ambrose?


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

That wink when he said face to face lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I missed part of the first half hour of the show due to being pulled away from the TV, so I have to ask; did Flair, Roberts or anyone else show up?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hope what happened on RAW leads to Ziggler/Swagger vs Orton/Seth on SD getting some good time with a dirty finish.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

ric flair?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Orton's face turn gonna be nice. I can feel it, and it seems like the majority want it.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Dean Ambrose with that promo :banderas. This guy grows on me more and more for every week.

Randy Orton teasing a face turn. Seems we will get Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins in a near future :mark:



Banez said:


> just means ppl gonna stop watching after the first HIAC match, thats what i'l do anyway :lmao


Everyone should.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The Atlanta crowd was so dead. They were non existent compared to the raucous Brooklyn crowd and then the Chicago crowd the week before. I enjoyed the opening tag team match and the crowd was hot for Stardust. Really wished there were more time given to the Usos and Rhodes brothers feud. Looks like AJ is going to go through different "friends" of the week in her feud with Paige. The Ziggler/Orton match was supposed to be a good match but I felt bored by it. Seth Rollins beats Jack Swagger with a rollup. At least Swagger didn't look bad in the match. Did he get a black eye recently? 

Don't care about Big Show vs Rusev because I'm tired of Big Show and Mark Henry getting pushes. At least The Miz continues to outsmart Sheamus. The Contract on a Pole match was a nod to Vince Russo's booking and what a lame match. We've always wanted Ambrose vs Rollins. The ending was underwhelming but glad to see an Orton face turn tease. Lastly, at least we didn't have no El Torito match or The Bunny appearance. The lack of a World Champion presence is disturbing.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What the fuck?This week Raw was damn awful.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Cena lost. :ex: It´s Cena/Orton again. :woolcock

New Cena shirt: Even when I lose, you lose too.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow, only 213 pages. A few months ago RAW would be getting like 350 pages


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Shit RAW.

And :lmao dat Ambrose/Cena match. Horrible.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> New Cena shirt: Even when I lose, you lose too.


Keep Calm
&
Lose to get in main event​
on a short sidenote: despite this RAW was lacking some storytelling, i'm glad we didn't see midgets in action. And didn't have to tolerate 30 minutes of comedy that Vince finds funny and some of us dont.

I'm just happy that Dean won. His feud with Seth should have been in Cell anyway. And it also shows Vince has lost touch if he plans to close the PPV with Cena vs. Orton.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

christ the tag belts and the ic title buried again.

Was attendance really low? seemed it.

We want rollins and ambrose hiac to be the LAST MATCH main event. people will just go home otherwise.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank God I didn't stay up to watch this again. Was Ric Flair there? :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fell asleep during the Rollins/Swagger match, happy to see that Ambrose won. Should've never came to a fucking pole match but that's WWE for ya.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty horrid Raw again, but no surprise.

Happy Ambrose won atleast, really hope his match closes the PPV now though. Would've been good if it wasn't a shitty contract on a pole match though.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty good Raw imo apart from the pole match.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol at how fast wwe changed camera angle when guy in EC3s trouble shirt appeared.

Aand lol how 2 huge guys who supposed to be faces doubleteaming a heel.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


> And lol how 2 huge guys who supposed to be faces doubleteaming a heel.


After Rock whopped his ass by himself last week.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

wwffans123 said:


> What the fuck?This week Raw was damn awful.


There was actually two long wrestling matches. Raw was a million times better than last week.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So does Rusev get a partner or does he get a super push and beat both Show and Henry in a handicapped match or something? Maybe rescue Cesaro from fading relevancy and have Lana manage him as well? Or call up a developmental?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Fell asleep during the Rollins/Swagger match, happy to see that Ambrose won. Should've never came to a fucking pole match but that's WWE for ya.


Rollins/Swagger is worth a rewatch, it picked up imho and was pretty good.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That was a pretty good Raw last night IMO. Really no pointless matches, every match had at least somewhat of a storyline behind them for the most part. They kept the "guest star" stuff to a minimum and even rolled one of the guest host in with the TD crap. Its almost like Vince had little to nothing to do with last night's Raw. It was like it was almost entirely an actual "pro-wrestling" show.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

WOAT RAW of 2014, man the end of the year cannot come fast enough.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank God for NCIS: Los Angeles being on Monday nights now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I like the fact there were a few matches on the longer side than normal, but for the most part I wasn't liking Raw last night. None of the matches really stuck out to me. The triple threat tag match was a bore, Ziggler/Orton and Rollins/Swagger both picked up near the end but for the most part didn't draw me in. Ambrose/Cena sucked, but on the positive side WWE didn't screw us over seeing Ambrose/Rollins in the cell after all. Really looking forward to the match, with all the history, chemistry, and talent of the two guys, this could be a classic. I'm fine with Orton/Cena as well, I can just skip that. 

And of course, Sandow impresses yet again as Miz's stunt double. Crowd was pretty dead throughout the whole night, but there were a few very small and even one fairly big pro-Sandow chants, so it's all good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Rollins/Swagger is worth a rewatch, it picked up imho and was pretty good.


Yeah, fwiw that match itself didn't put me to sleep I was just really tired and Rusev/Show and the Pole match didn't interest me enough to keep me awake. I'll probably check that match out later today.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> WOAT RAW of 2014, man the end of the year cannot come fast enough.


Really? I thought it was the best RAW in weeks and weeks


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Who else could Cena possibly fight at the PPV? Kane? Ortons a considerably better opponent. Rollins? We all wanted Rollins v Ambrose as we got it. Lesnar? We knew lesnar wasn't going to work the PPV. Orton is the default opponent for cena. It's far from the worst choice


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*wrong thread lol*

Go Ambrose?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Was it just me or did Raw have a very PPV-isque feel to it last night. No filler matches. Crisply booked. Longer matches. All matches seemed to have a strong storyline.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I mean, the Show overall was better than last week, but it is still far far too hard to care about the mid card. You can skip 2 hours of RAW a week because it just doesn't matter, Just like the game Bayonetta 2, its one of the best of the year but it is on a console no one cares about or wants.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Just seen that fuckery with Big Show/Henry and Rusev. Who's the heel again :lol? Rusev even safely gets his woman out of harms way before trying to defend himself. 

W-what a... what a bastard!










Shit was straight up awkward.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Really enjoyed Raw, and I've not said that for a while. It was more wrestling based and there were some great matches. Not a fan of the champions losing, but losing to who they did didn't bother me that much, if at all.

The fuckery in the main event and the continued ridiculous booking of Paige annoyed me though. Cena/Orton being the main event at Hell in a Cell is just going to suck. There's no need for it to be even on the card, but they're going to main event ahead of Rollins/Ambrose. The winner of the match who gets what they're competing for gets demoted for a nothing match. Joy!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Im pretty sure Cena/Orton is gonna involve Rollins sticking his nose in which will further the tension between them


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Just seen that fuckery with Big Show/Henry and Rusev. Who's the heel again :lol? Rusev even safely gets his woman out of harms way before trying to defend himself.


Smart. He knows he´s one Lana away from playing a funky dancing dinosaur.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

What an absolutely awful main event.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> christ the tag belts and the ic title buried again.


I feel like once NAO won the belts, they derailed the Tag division. It hasn't been the same since. Plus, they should've dropped them at Mania if transitional champs where all they where gonna be.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> :mark:


Highlight of the night :ex:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:banderas
Can WWE just stop dicking around with Swags and let him use more suplex variations? We all know he's going to job, but at least let him live to his potential in the ring while doing so.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> :banderas
> Can WWE just stop dicking around with Swags and let him use more suplex variations? We all know he's going to job, but at least let him live to his potential in the ring while doing so.


He's a botch risk, if he's going to do tons of suplexes, don't let him do it on guys they're pushing, the last thing we need is another Wade Barrett scenario...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Not gonna lie, that wheelbarrow suplex is awesome in every way. Remember using that for a CAW or something similar non game related. Would mark is Swagger continues to pull out similar moves in his matches.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> He's a botch risk, if he's going to do tons of suplexes, don't let him do it on guys they're pushing, the last thing we need is another Wade Barrett scenario...


Fun fact: Swagger's actually never injured someone in a match. 



Superkick said:


> Not gonna lie, that wheelbarrow suplex is awesome in every way. Remember using that for a CAW or something similar non game related. Would mark is Swagger continues to pull out similar moves in his matches.


There was a match a few months ago on Superstars with him and RVD and save for a bit of RVD's general sloppiness...it was a very fluid match with numerous suplex variations on Swagger's part. For some reason his matches on Main Event/Superstars generally have him whipping out more of his legitimate technical + power moves instead of just glorified mat wrestling with a couple pro wrestling moves sprinkled in. I'm all for letting him expand his horizons - he's one of the few guys on the roster I can safely say could have a massive moveset and be able to execute it all seamlessly.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> He's a botch risk, if he's going to do tons of suplexes, don't let him do it on guys they're pushing, the last thing we need is another Wade Barrett scenario...


In all the years Swagger has been signed i can count on my hand the amount of times people have got hurt while wrestling him, and lets be honest wrestling isn't about gently moving your opponent around its a high risk activity that DOES have injuries. If swagger WAS a botch machine as you wrongly claim wouldnt every opponent be faced come out hurt? You really don't have the first clue about how wrestling works and Ziggler's concussion wasn't Swagger's fault becaus Dolph fucked up and failed to protect his head from the kick. Wade's injury was a freak accident that could have happened NO MATTER WHO was wrestling him.

You obviously won't see reason even when facts are presented and want to carry on the myth Swagger is some kind of Ashley Massaro level dumbass who hurts everyone else.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> In all the years Swagger has been signed i can count on my hand the amount of times people have got hurt while wrestling him, and lets be honest wrestling isn't about gently moving your opponent around its a high risk activity that DOES have injuries. If swagger WAS a botch machine as you wrongly claim wouldnt every opponent be faced come out hurt? You really don't have the first clue about how wrestling works and Ziggler's concussion wasn't Swagger's fault becaus Dolph fucked up and failed to protect his head from the kick. Wade's injury was a freak accident that could have happened NO MATTER WHO was wrestling him.
> 
> You obviously won't see reason even when facts are presented and want to carry on the myth Swagger is some kind of Ashley Massaro level dumbass who hurts everyone else.


To be fair, i'm just fishing for reasons to insult Swagger, because he's an untalented ogre.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> *Fun fact: Swagger's actually never injured someone in a match.*
> 
> 
> 
> There was a match a few months ago on Superstars with him and RVD and save for a bit of RVD's general sloppiness...it was a very fluid match with numerous suplex variations on Swagger's part. For some reason his matches on Main Event/Superstars generally have him whipping out more of his legitimate technical + power moves instead of just glorified mat wrestling with a couple pro wrestling moves sprinkled in. I'm all for letting him expand his horizons - he's one of the few guys on the roster I can safely say could have a massive moveset and be able to execute it all seamlessly.


Dolph Ziggler and Wade Barrett say hi :woolcock


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Dolph Ziggler and Wade Barrett say hi :woolcock


Neither were during matches. fpalm fpalm fpalm Christ, you like to complain about him injuring people but you don't even know how they happened.

Barrett's was a scramble added last minute to Smackdown after he and Barrett had both pulled triple duty that week. 






Ziggler's was on a RAW before any match was began and was during a scramble where both Swagger and Del Rio had hit Ziggler on the head. 







Swagger's never stepped into the ring, intending for a match, and injured someone. No one has ever been hurt by his suplexes, punches, ankle locks, kicks, tosses, arm drags, or any of his norm moveset during a match up. Get your facts straight, please.



Bad For Business said:


> To be fair, i'm just fishing for reasons to insult Swagger, because he's an untalented ogre.


Dat unoriginal, baseless opinion.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What's your point whether it was before the bell rang or not? It doesn't negate his contribution to both injuries.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> What's your point whether it was before the bell rang or not? It doesn't negate his contribution to both injuries.


fpalm Do I really need to spell this out for you? Is it really that difficult to comprehend? 

Because it proves that in a match, not an improvised brawl, he's completely safe and capable and at times would even put himself in danger to insure a match is done properly. He has never injured someone in a match, which is highly rehearsed and worked out between both competitors to ensure the utmost fluidity and safety, not a random scrimmage that can be improvised or added last minute.

BNB's injury was a freak accident, reminiscent of Show's stupidity, a bad angle, Swagger's roughness, and BNB's inability to brace himself properly.

Ziggler, like BNB, has had a history of injuries. I've seen Swagger himself get hit harder in the head than he did to Ziggler and there was obvious miscommunication, hesitance, and scrambling on both parties' sides. That was literally visible in the video clip.

Bottom line; Swagger's not as unsafe as whiny smarks like to pretend. No one has been hurt in a legitimate match with him and he's no more of a hazard than anyone else on the roster so whining and making snide little comments about him and how he shouldn't wrestle x wrestler is not only stupid, but baseless in it's reasoning.

And anyone who thinks 2 injuries in a nearly 7 year career is 'injuring everybody' or 'being a hazard' are fools.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> To be fair, i'm just fishing for reasons to insult Swagger, because he's an untalented ogre.


And this is why your opinion is now invalid to me because you aren't putting forth valid reasons just "haw haw im gonna just say shit to stir up trouble".


----------



## Hayden Quinn (Oct 14, 2014)

Well RAW was decent last night. Had some continuity to it for once. Only two things I would've done differently:

In the triple threat tag, have Cena and Ambrose turn on each other, allowing Stardust to roll Cena up and get a huge rub by pinning the top guy in WWE. Then have the Authority come out and setup the main event.
The end of the show felt awkward. Would've ended it with Cena/Orton brawling and Ambrose/Rollins fighting into the crowd.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> fpalm Do I really need to spell this out for you? Is it really that difficult to comprehend?
> 
> *Because it proves that in a match, not an improvised brawl, he's completely safe and capable and at times would even put himself in danger to insure a match is done properly. He has never injured someone in a match, which is highly rehearsed and worked out between both competitors to ensure the utmost fluidity and safety, not a random scrimmage that can be improvised or added last minute.*
> 
> ...


What a dumb, reaching argument. Especially considering most professional wrestling matches contain elements of improvisation. Unless you're honestly implying there's no improvisation in any matches at all?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> And this is why your opinion is now invalid to me because you aren't putting forth valid reasons just "haw haw im gonna just say shit to stir up trouble".


Well maybe if Thwagger actually talked about other wrestlers i wouldn't need to antagonise. I find her posts creepy and stalkerish.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> What a dumb, reaching argument. Especially considering most professional wrestling matches contain elements of improvisation. Unless you're honestly implying there's no improvisation in any matches at all?


No, actually it's not. 

The difference between improvising in matches and in quick scuffles is matches are far more structured, are far more rehearsed, and there's a basic outline of what will go down and the wrestlers will fill in the blanks. It's far more methodical and what they're trained for.

Quick scrimmages aren't rehearsed and not nearly as much though is put into it. 

And that still does not change the fact that Swagger has never, ever injured someone in an actual match. The techniques and moves and environment in a match are not the same as used in these intermediary brawling, which is why it's stupid to insinuate that Swagger's dangerous during actual matches, when he's never hurt anyone during one.

Nice cherrypicking, love your inability to address anything else I've stated. I think we're done with this 'discussion' because you can't bring up anything valid and cannot prove that Swagger is a hazard in an actual match.


----------



## Jurisprudence (Oct 14, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> No, actually it's not.
> 
> The difference between improvising in matches and in quick scuffles is matches are far more structured, are far more rehearsed, and there's a basic outline of what will go down and the wrestlers will fill in the blanks. It's far more methodical and what they're trained for.
> 
> ...


The moves with which he hurt those wrestlers were the exact same moves that he and other wrestlers perform during matches and rehearse on a weekly basis.

Nice try.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, I liked Raw this week for the most part. Some questionable things (like the Nene Leakes segment oh god) but overall a decent show. Especially liked that there was a lot more wrestling. 7/10 for me.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Just saw the post show of Cena putting over Ambrose.

Totally gonna bury him. :lmao

Dumb smarks.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jurisprudence said:


> The moves with which he hurt those wrestlers were the exact same moves that he and other wrestlers perform during matches and rehearse on a weekly basis.
> 
> Nice try.


Another sock puppet account? fpalm Get a hobby outside of harassing other users. It's like you can't stand the fact people ignore the shit out of you so you make a new account to force us to see your ridiculously inaccurate posts.

He's still never hurt anyone in a match, duh. And you forgot the keyword, 'environment', but seeing as though you're incapable of reading the most basic of sentiments, apparently, I'm not surprised. It doesn't matter how much you smarks regurgitate the same garbage. No one has been hurt in a legitimate match and no one has been hurt from a fucking suplex he's given, which is what was being encouraged that he use more of.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Cena buried the Wyatt Family so badly that they have to re-debut.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Well maybe if Thwagger actually talked about other wrestlers i wouldn't need to antagonise. I find her posts creepy and stalkerish.


She's allowed to discuss Swagger its a DISCUSSION forum, don't like her posts? DON'T READ them them simple answer


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

decided to watch last mondays raw, and was another atrocious show.
Some of the booking was simply awful, why would you have seth rollins beat swagger, a swagger win would have been the wise decision even via dq, as a defeat would not hurt rollins momentum, and could hep swagger, instead just bury swagger some more
Big show and Henry who are supposed to be the good guys acting like heels, and the heel coming across as a baby face, maybe this was a Vince decision, we know he is secretly gay and loves big men, or simply he is officially suffering from dementia to make these or allow these decisions to be made.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> No, actually it's not.
> 
> The difference between improvising in matches and in quick scuffles is matches are far more structured, are far more rehearsed, and there's a basic outline of what will go down and the wrestlers will fill in the blanks. It's far more methodical and what they're trained for.
> 
> ...


There's no relevance in nitpicking the rest of your post if your thesis is wrong. 

I don't care how "outlined" you as an amateur think matches are in comparison to segments, you admit that Swagger is capable of injuring people under elements of improvisation. You also failed to completely deny the existence of improvisation during matches. Therefore, you should stop trying to deny the possibility of Swagger injuring people in matches.

Your boy is sloppy, get over it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> There's no relevance in nitpicking the rest of your post if your thesis is wrong.
> 
> I don't care how "outlined" you as an amateur think matches are in comparison to segments, you admit that Swagger is capable of injuring people under elements of improvisation. You also failed to completely deny the existence of improvisation during matches. Therefore, you should stop trying to deny the possibility of Swagger injuring people in matches.
> 
> Your boy is sloppy, get over it.


My thesis is Swagger has never injured someone in a match, so I don't know what the fuck you're trying to argue because it ain't that. He hasn't. That's literally all the proof I need. 

I'm denying the literal existence of him injuring people in matches as is, especially as a result from suplexes because he never has. You can continue your little hate boner for him, but until he injures someone in a match and/or via a suplex, then the whole argument of him somehow becoming more dangerous because he's given more suplex variations is unsupported by facts and experience. 

You CAN say Swagger is dangerous in; throwing people in barricades or kicking people in the head, but even then the statistical odds are more in his favor of NOT injuring people because there's only be two injuries out of the numerous times he's kicked a person in the head or thrown them into a barricade.

TL;DR Swagger is not as dangerous as bitter fanboys of Ziggler/Barrett want to be lead to believe and in actuality he's one of the safest mat wrestlers on the roster with minimal botching and 0 injures in actual matches. And he's also the exact opposite of injury prone (unlike Ziggler or Barrett), having been one of very few wrestlers without a single injury on his record via wrestling.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Really good Raw apart from the AWFUL main event.


----------



## Moore606 (Oct 16, 2014)

Agreed. That contract on a pole match was extremely disappointing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Haven't even seen RAW yet. But I'm bored and need something to do. Is it worth it?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Cena buried the Wyatt Family so badly that they have to re-debut.


OR Creative didnt have anything for Wyatt after he met the no 1 guy. But well, yeah, let blame Cena for everything. Cena created Ebola too right?


----------

